# N00b w/prego rescue mini



## Vansplic (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi! I'm cam. I had been on this web page a lot but just found the nutty nursery!

This fall I rescued a 32" 17/yr old mini from a back yard breeder. Her last foal was born April 24th of last year and the breeder just left the stud in all the time. I never intended on having a mini or breeding and when I brought the vet out she was rather useless... I have a mini that looks as though it swallowed a beach ball, you tell me she is still under weight but can't say she is pregnant???  SO... I've been lurking! Forums have gotten me through all sorts of things with other critters and issues so here we go! Vet said she could be due any time after March 24th. She has been a life long brood mare and the farms on her papers that were not total jerks told me she always foaled easily. Going to try to upload some pics as I think I have the drill down here... Shut up and post pictures! .


about a month after she got here so early Oct?


3+weeks ago!






She is a red roan dun bred to a dark bay splash overo. I looked at the genetics as I can track her and the sire fairly well and we have a 52% chance of "what the * were they thinking" but... There are so many variations possible between her and this stud that the highest probability was a whopping 6.25%. She is 32" sire is 30" both double registered ( and yet he couldn't feed the mares or take the stud out of the pasture ... The stud was fed well though. *sigh*).

And fair warning I use emoticons liberally once I figure out where you are hiding the little beggers or remember the codes for them!

I will try to get pics today. She has a small bag, teets are almost pointed down, still firm in the butt/dock, I have not been able to get milk and her hooha is darker but not dark yet. She had little socialization prior to coming here so pics can be difficult.

Oh, and please excuse my auto correct.. It blunders frequently, often with humorous results!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi Cam and Welcome to the Nutty Nursery. Your little girl is adorable and thank you for saving her and sharing her with us






The more pics you post the easier it is for us to help (plus we just love to see them)



I would love to see an udder and hooha pic if she will let you and a pic from the back to see how baby is riding. From her side shot we can see a good size tummy so she shouldn't have too long to wait. It looks cold there with all that snow, where are you? I am in Italy and spring has finally arrived thank goodness





Renee


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 14, 2013)

I am in Indiana, USA... It was 60 the day after the snow pictures were taken! I am doubtful she will let me get hooha pics she is not that well socialized. I may be able to get utter shots and should be able to get front, back and sides. She still has some winter wooly going but it is not too fluffy. Oddly being preggers has made her significantly more affectionate!

Alright... It has been forever since I have been on a forum... Where are you guys hiding the emoticons?? More than likely the same place all these foals are hiding!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 14, 2013)

Where you write if you look above after Font and Size you will see the font colours and a smiley face, click the face and scroll down, a list of them will appear and the writing "show all" click there and a window will open with the rest of them





This is my favourite


----------



## countrymini (Apr 14, 2013)

What a gorgeous girl you have! She certainly looks big enough to be pregnant but time will tell. Cant wait to see more photos


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 14, 2013)

mwahahahaha it was the Ipad hiding the emoticons!..





sorry... OT

please excuse the photography and the stall... we are in what used to be a breeding barn for arabians and Charm is in the foaling stall... I clean every morning and she spends the evening redecorating! I should have gotten a delivery of straw when I got hay!

anyway... todays pics...


bucket ketteh... because he is cute.


hooha

tail end


belly


official supervisory kitteh and fence sitter


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks! I had very little clue what I would be picking up when I got the call. I just adore the little thing even though I never liked minis before her. I am trying to figure out more about the minis but am very slow. Her registered name is Toyhorse Charmer and by the looks of her papers she has been all over the midwest as a brood mare.

She has some utter development and I have seen movement/kicking so I know she is preggers.

I will go look for the pics I have of the foals sire and of Charmer and her foal from last year....


----------



## countrymini (Apr 14, 2013)

I vote pregnant





Love your kitties


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 14, 2013)

Sire







Charm and last years foal (different sire)


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi Cam and welcome to the Nutty Nursery - a welcome to Charm as well! She certainly looks pregnant too - if she foaled last year on April 24th but was left in with the stallion, I dont think she has taken to her foaling heat but probably to the next heat, so you could be looking at a baby anytime from now'ish' to end of April!

It sounds as though she has a good sized stall arranged for the foaling, but just make sure she gets plenty of outside time as well, so important for these brood mares. How is her worming programme? It is a good idea to be ready to give a dose of an Ivermectin wormer within 12 hours of a mare foaling - it often seems to help protect the baby from having runny poos when the mare has her foaling heat. Oh and has anyone told you not to use Quest wormers on minis, plus look for something other than Bute for any necessary pain relief.

So glad you were able to rescue her - she's a lucky little girl and it looks as though she produces some lovely babies too. Can you give me the names of her parents - I'm in the UK and during the 1990's had quite a bit to do with the Toyhorse stud (I have one or two Toyhorses amongst my herd too) so I may have seen her parents/siblings from around that time. Just interested and love finding 'connections'!


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 14, 2013)

I would LOVE to find out more about her genetics!!! I am such a junkie and I know nothing! She has a full sister who is grulla but I forgot her name. Her Sire is Toyhorse Admiral Acorn and Dam is Toyhorse Autumn magic. Anything you can Tell me about the Toyhorse line would be deeply appreciated. I am a Quarter Horse person and even with them it has taken me ten+ years to start to get an acceptable grip on bloodlines.

The foals sire is either Lazy Q's Misty Moonlight or Lazy Q's Daydream Believer

Yes, she has a huge stall! She gets turned out on a large grass pasture daily. Our spring grass is just coming up so we are gradually building up her time on pasture. We have a dry lot but I have too many other horses on it that are just too rough for her right now. She does get some turn out in the indoor arena too.

She is on ivermectin as it was the only one I could find locally that was OK at any stage of pregnancy. I always have a couple on hand so worming right after she foals should not be a problem.

I know you can't give bute but do you have a suggestion for something else? My vet knows little to nothing about minis and I don't have any other choices in vets.

End of April!!! Eeeeek! Not sure I can hold out that long  .


----------



## chandab (Apr 14, 2013)

Banamine is usually quite safe for minis at proper dosage.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes as Chanda has said we all use Benamine, I give a dose after birth to help with the pain so you might want to ask you vet before hand to leave you a dose. Most vets take their time to come out after a normal birth which could leave you mare in pain for a few hours


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 14, 2013)

Even emergency calls take a long time here. I am new to this area and was late in discovering there is only one vet clinic for large animals that serves my area and I do not like the two vets that have been out



. The vets here are very minimalistic and IMO horses seemed like little more than elaborate farm equipment to them. The two that have been out both admit to knowing little or nothing about minis. I will put a call into my old vet tomorrow and see if I can get it from them (he has worked with my other mare for 7 of her 10 years so we know each other well). Trying very hard to avoid a vet rant! Ugh! The more I read these threads the more I find out things my vet never told me about! Looks like it is going to be me and the Aunties! Good thing I've got an experienced mare!


----------



## chandab (Apr 14, 2013)

Oh, and something else your vet probably won't tell you about the Banamine (and you may not wish to mention to your vet, depending on how you think he'll react). Many have given the injectible orally to make dosing easier, and no shot reaction either. [Just draw up appropriate amount in syringe, remove needle and give orally like you would dewormer.] There is an oral paste form, and if your vet has it, it may just be the easiest way to go (although, usually more expensive).


----------



## Eagle (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes I understand well, I have loads of vets in my area that I have worked with for nearly 20 years with the big horses but it took me 5 years to find a good mini vet.

Just do your homework and I am sure all will be fine.

Take a look at our Foaling Kit thread to make sure you have everything you might need.


----------



##  (Apr 14, 2013)

Welcome to our Nutty Nursery~!! We are all here for you to get this precious little one on the ground -- so ANY question you have, just ask!

I was a "bad" Auntie and was away almost all weekend, so didn't get any time here, but there are many with loads of experience, so don't fret -- we'll get this little one safely on the ground~!

I LOVE the color genetics available for this cross. You're looking at about 59% probability the base color will be bay, 33% it will be sorrel/chestnut and a 4.5 Blue/Black roan and 4.6% probability it will be black. To that you get to add all the wonderful possibilities of roan, dun and frame overo -- or any combination of the same -- or ALL of them together! This will be a fun girl to watch!!!

As Chanda said, Banamine is the preferred pain reliever for these minis -- and I ALWAYS give this injectable meds orally. Since the mouth is full of mucous membranes it gets into their systems very fast, and you have none of the possible problems associated with injectible meds. She will HATE the taste of it, however, but it is very safe for her. With the minis it's given at 1cc / 100 pounds. I always give my mares a dose after the placenta has been passed, just to get them "over the hump" of the continuing contractions as the uterus contracts. As an experienced mare -- she shoudl do fine, but feel free to ask us anything you think about. There is no such thing as a "dumb" question here --- we want to give you a level of comfort so you can make sure you feel comfortable about helping her should you need it!

WELCOME again!!!


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 14, 2013)

I think I have put together every foaling kit on the Internet! I have everything but the pain meds which I will work on getting tomorrow. My other girls need their spring shots and what better way to get a foal to come than to have the vet out the day before! (We already tried changing the straw, planning a trip that could not be changed and a couple other ways to tempt murphies law!)

I was able to milk her today for the first time... Be it previous lack of skill or lack of milk. It seemed clear and a very light yellow but I have to admit I wasn't ready for it and then was too excited!

I am glad you love the color options Diane... They seem like a roulette wheel to me! I love statistics but don't understand color genetics well. My little mare alone was enough to get me to give up on the color calculator unless I was going to do testing. Her grand sire was an Appy!?!?! Bay works! It is the possibility of the roan and overo together that worries me.

I know she has had at least three foals but the only one I can find is the one that was at her side when I picked her up. He was cute and seemed correct but it was hard to tell as his feet were already severely over grown.

I appreciate everyone's help as I am surrounded mostly by cattle people and full size horses. I will keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 14, 2013)

You made me giggle



I can just imagine how excited you were when you got milk. Lol

Do you have any milk testing strips? Many of the girls here use pool strips but a few of us are in love with the Foal-Time strips as you only need a drop of milk.


----------



## lexischase (Apr 14, 2013)

Welcome Cam and Charm! What a cutie she is! Everyone has already told you about the nursery but one other thing is we all LOVE photos, so the more the better! Glad you decided to join us and share your beautiful mare and her upcoming foal with us


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm pretty simple... "Squirrel!!!" Is a common comment in our house as one of us suddenly keeps into an exuberant tangent! I have the pool strips. I hope to be able to get more milk tonight while she is distracted by her grain. I can just see her now! She already thinks I am the craziest human on the planet now I'm going to start asking her to kindly drip in a cup for me as I can't see and have no aim! This is going to be right up there with the look I got for bringing her warm tea on a night when temps dropped dramatically. I guess it is a good thing all my horses come with a sense of humor!

Do have a question... I am giving her free choice alfalfa, a few hours a day on grass and mare and foal feed morning and night. She was malnourished when I got her and she picked up weight but I can still tell the foal is taking a lot from her. You can see the ring in her hoof from when she got here and a ring is developing where the foal should have been around that final growth spurt. She is also 17. I have someone who 1. Thinks I am trying to founder her by putting her out at all as big as she is and 2. disagrees with the free choice alfalfa. I have orchard/Timothy hay too but thought the alfalfa would be better for the growing foal with its higher protein and better for milk. She always leaves hay so she doesn't strike me as the sort to over eat (my quarter will eat as long as there is food in front of her). Opinions?


----------



## chandab (Apr 14, 2013)

Vansplic said:


> I appreciate everyone's help as I am surrounded mostly by cattle people and full size horses. I will keep the pictures coming!


We must be "neighbors", I too am surrounded mostly by cattle people (my husband and in-laws included) and full-size horses.


----------



##  (Apr 14, 2013)

Boy! You had me looking all over for this pretty girl.

In the AMHA...she's registered as * "SPOTTED ACRES TOYHORSE CHARM" * *AMHA - A 69408*

In the AMHR...she's registered as *"R. BEARS TOYHORSE CHARMER" - AMHR - 80716A *

Her sire (Toyhorse Admiral Acorn) was a blue/black dun roan, from a red roan pinto (Toyhorse Little Fiend), out of a solid buckskin (Toyhorse Angel)

Her dam (Toyhorse Autumn Magic) was a "solid" APPALOOSA chestnut mare -- from the Chestnut appaloosa (TOYHORSE TYROSPOT PATCH) 


-- whose grandsire was Wantsley Ariel 
- (the little horse (a British Spotted Pony) that was the REAL sire of some horses that were originally registered by Lady Fisher as pure Falabellas, she showed him on pedigrees simply as Ariel - but when DNA testing became available, it was discovered that he was the sire)

- out of a "solid" black APPALOOSA mare, Toyhorse Black Beauty

-- whose sire was TOYHORSE ERMINE TOES 
.

Just some info I thought you might find interesting.


----------



##  (Apr 14, 2013)

How much mare/foal feed is she getting?


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 14, 2013)

Whew!! You found all sorts of good stuff!!! If I see spots I'll be sure you're the first to know!! Lol! Holy be geezers! All sorts of new stuff to look up! Ok, so this may be a dumb question but... I found her in a back yard breeding/hoarding mess but it looks like she has good blood lines? Sorry... SO new to minis! Like I said earlier it has taken me ten plus years to recognize good Quarter horse lines and to know the faults of some of the well known studs. Anyway... Thank you SO much for finding all that!!! I do find it all very interesting!

She is getting about a cup and a half AM and two cups PM of the mare and foal. She had been getting a rounded cup but the vet said Charm was a tad under weight still when she came out last month.

Hmmmm.... Now might be the time to figure out how to transfer her papers over  .....


----------



## chandab (Apr 14, 2013)

Vansplic said:


> She is getting about a cup and a half AM and two cups PM of the mare and foal. She had been getting a rounded cup but the vet said Charm was a tad under weight still when she came out last month.
> 
> ..


That's only about 1# of mare and foal feed, which might not be quite enough for her. I can't remember how tall you said she is, and now that you've mentioned she is still a bit under weight; you can probably increase her amount. [Typical pelleted feeds are 5-6oz per standard kitchen dry cup measure. So, 3 cups is about 1# or a tad more.]


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 14, 2013)

She is 32" tall... She would love more grain!


----------



## chandab (Apr 14, 2013)

My 32" mare is way chunky (320# last Aug), so probably not a good place to guess weight from and my 31" stallion is a very slight built guy (175#); but I would guess your mare should be a minimum of 225# and probably closer to 275# since she's pregnant. Using a scale would be best, but a formula or even a weight tape to get an estimation of her weight would be a good idea. The LB info pages has a formula and a chart for determining weight.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 15, 2013)

Good work Diane, It looks like this foal is going to be really quite something special





I will leave the feeding advice to the american girls as food and weight is different here. I have no problem feeding Alfalfa and I would think it is perfect for her.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 15, 2013)

LOL!! Diane - I was going to do the ancestor look-up today!! WOW!! Cam, we ARE related!! I owned Tyrospot Patch from 1992 until his death in 2005 and he was a very special little boy. He was actually bred by a well known breeder called Leonard Stenning who had the Tyros stud (the Toyhorse prefix was added to Patch's name unofficially, so is not technically correct, but does appear on the papers of his many offspring who were exported to the USA in the late 1980's/early 1990's) I still have one of his daughters (18 years old this year) and through her several of his g/children, plus one g/g/child.

The Wantsley stud was well known for their breeding of 'spotty' ponies and minis, and Ariel was very well known in the UK, plus being a prolific sire of spotties during his lifetime. His dam Feather was a pure British Shetland, as was Patch's dam - Orcop Pixie.

I knew Little Fiend - he was quite the firey little fella and very small, but very correct in conformation. I also knew Angel, Black Beauty and Ermine Toes, but do not remember Acorn or Autumn Magic. Over the next few days I will try to dig out some of my old papers to see if there is anything else that I can find for you.





Meanwhile keep those pictures coming for us and good luck with the pool strips.


----------



##  (Apr 15, 2013)

As for feeding, I believe she is not getting enough mare/foal feed for this late in her pregnancy, so I would begin increasing her amount. Depending on the "brand" she should probably be getting close to 3 pounds -- so at least double the amount you're feeding her now. Especially in this late stage, and then with foaling, mares can get "pulled down" -- so you are safe to increase her grain by probably double what she's getting now. Her body is screaming for calories now, and on a mare/foal feed + the alfalfa, you should see a beautiful change in her condition -- and baby will be getting the protein she needs for building those strong bones and muscles. So make the little princess happy and increase her feed. LOL

WOW Anna! How wonderful to know some of those Toyhorse horses! I've admired Tyrospot Patch for a long time, and Ermine Toes was 1/2 Falabella and is behind many wonderful appaloosas in the US. So cool!! Can't wait to see what you find!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 15, 2013)

I haven't been on all weekend, but I just had to say I LOVE the picture of her rolling!


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 15, 2013)

Woot! Will up the grain!! Thinking I will add another feeding rather than more to her current ones? I am guessing her insides are getting pretty squished by now!

Holy cow! Thanks for all the info on my little girl!!! It amazes me that she could land in a bad spot given all I am hearing! Oh, Anna, SO cool!!! Where are the pictures!! (See I catch on quick!). From this poor little under weight mini who rode home on my lap, in the crew cab of my BFs truck to all this history!! Who would have thought it! Major brownie points to BF who loves his truck more than me some days (it's ok, I love my horses more than him some days... We get it  ) and who is afraid of horses! She was just in such bad shape we could not leave her there waiting on the shipper to get her in another day or two.

Rough morning... Got trampled and kicked in the head by a boarder this morning at turn out. He is one of our best under saddle and for show but has an abuse history and has been a real problem for turn out. SO... My BF insisted I come with him to work today. I know I have a mild concussion but don't have insurance to get checked out... So... I will try and get pics but no promises today



.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 15, 2013)

OMG Cam are you O.K ? that sounds frightening



What is his problem when you turn him out? maybe I can help, I have had my fare share of nutters in my years


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 15, 2013)

I have had lots of nutters too but not like him. He is BROKE to death... WP and halter. He is unflappable on a trail. But when I try to turn him out he frequently bolts (but will not go out if I just turn him out with the gate open). He is random with when and where he bolts as well as where he bolts too. Usually he just knocks me on my butt and runs off (our property is fenced so that they can get out but can't get anywhere but other pastures and the barn). Today he deliberately turned into me and ran through/over me. Ears were up, tail relaxed, nothing out there to spook him. It never feels like a spook though. It feels like an OK I have gone your way far enough, now to where I want! I brought him in, caught him, lunged him and he had perfect manners on the line. Collected, watching me, responsive and no clue that this had anything to do with running me over. It was almost like lunging was familiar and soothing to him. He has been with us several weeks. I have tried a regular halter, rope halter, crop, and stud chain. Oh, and it is always going out to the pasture and he always runs in some direction away from the pastures. He runs to the arena, the barn doors (which are open) or the dry lot. Catch him to ride and he is just fine!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 15, 2013)

How are you feeling now?

He could have had a bad experience at a pasture gate. We had one that would only enter the stable at full speed and to heck with whoever was in the way. It really got on my nerves so I would take him in and out 10 -20 times a day. I led him in blindfolded, I reversed him in and out and I even crossed tied him with his body in the stable and his head out. He settled down after about a month cos I think he just got worn out with me. He isn't perfect now but he is much better and can be trusted not to wipe someone out. The trick with a bolter is to keep his neck flexed towards you at all times, teach him that plastic bags have goodies in them and give him sweeties as you go just to keep his attention, soon just the sound of plastic will keep his attention glued to you. I can catch my girls by just pulling the plastic cover off my cigarettes, they hear it and all come running to see what I have


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 15, 2013)

Charm came out for a good grooming today and was very happy to have lunch when she got back to her stall!!! She LOVES her Aunties! She is SO much more affectionate and personable preggers! I really hope this sticks around after the foal is born!

I am sore. Tomorrow will be the hard day as I have other medical stuff that is likely to be set off by this. Any changes or stress can send things haywire for a day or two.

Friends cow had twins last night... She said maybe charm will have twins tonight  Of all nights I hope tonight and tomorrow are not the nights this little lady decides to foal! Anyway... Everyone here thinks she is going to have twins because she is SO big. I am hoping they are just not used to minis!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 15, 2013)

Golly, you must be so sore, poor you! Hope you feel better very soon. By the way I also agree with Renee's idea of 'rustling plastic' for keeping the attention focused - my minis also know the sound of cigarette packets, choccy wrappers etc etc LOL!!

How's little Charm looking today - we need some new pics so we can try to give you an idea of when to expect this baby - it could be sooner than you think!


----------



## countrymini (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh no, hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you everyone. I was not able to get any sort of milk from her and her hooha is zipped tighter than it likely has been since she came of breeding age! We did have a good groom today, think she knew it was more about the human than it was her.

The sore is starting to hit. I have to admit that in my twenty years of horses today was a first. I have been very fortunate in that in all the horses i have ever worked with all these years and at a number of different stables i have only run into one other horse with so little regard for humans that it would run someone over when it had several other directions. The horses owners are here now... The primary owner is very inexperienced and wants to walk him up and down where we have the most trouble with him... Praying I am the only one to get hurt today. Just want everyone to leave (there have been people here since I got home) so I can go be with/ride/snuggle my Quarter Pony mare.

Will go try and get pics.


----------



##  (Apr 15, 2013)

So sorry you got hurt!! I'm sure you're going to REALLY feel it tomorrow. Take something and rest!!!

OMG! Do we all use crinkle paper to catch horses? Mine are so inquisitive with the paper from my cigs -- they can't WAIT to see what I might have for them!!


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 15, 2013)

OK, so am I the only one here whos mares haven't driven them to smoking yet?  Although, while we are on the topic... anyone else start sympathy cravings with their prego minis? I cannot keep those cheep $1 frozen pizzas in the house!!!!

OK, beloved aunties... pics of our little princess...


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh Anna, just found your web page! What beautiful babies! Oh my goodness! That was a huge help. I have a much better idea of the 'toyhorse' look and am much less nurotic about some of the possible color outcomes now that I have seen the beauties you have! ... OK... more pages on your site to flip through.......


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 15, 2013)

Pregnancy cravings! Why didn't I think of that! Honey, I need chocolate, I'm having sympathy pains!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 16, 2013)

I hope you are feeling better today





Charm still has to get baby into position and work on her shopping so you have a little while to go yet


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 16, 2013)

I agree that Charm has a little way to go yet, but due to her previous life, she may not fill her udder completely before she foals or she might do it as she foals, so keep a watch out for any other signs that she is close.

Glad you found your way to my website Cam - sorry but I dont know how to 'highlight' it in my signature to save folks searching. Yes, there are several Toyhorses in the back ground of my tribe, mostly due to Patch being my first mini stallion back in the early 1990's and also to the fact that I purchased a few mares many years ago, plus my special little boy Mootie (Colonel Mustard) is half Toyhorse breeding (purchased his dam in foal to a Toyhorse stallion) and we used Mootie a lot in our early breeding. When I get time (we are all very busy here right now) I will look through all the old info that I have and try to find more out about Charms relations for you.

Love the pics - she is such a pretty little girl.


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 16, 2013)

Sore today... Ok, very sore today. It is raining and miserable. Just want to set a cot up in Charms stall and rest all day!

*sigh* would like to see the baby though! Glad to know she has a bit to go as I have to be away from the barn today.

Thank you all again for your kindness and help. There is a lot going on here other than little charmer and it is SO nice to have another safe, supportive world to run off to. This morning is a bit nutty with the trip into town but I will try to get pics this afternoon.


----------



##  (Apr 16, 2013)

She is looking very good, but will give you time to feel better. Baby isn't in position yet, as Renee has said, so you have some time to wait and let your muscles heal!!!

She's such a beautful girl!!


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you everyone! Like I said, I had no idea what I was getting into with her. I just knew she was in a bad spot and needed out. I checked the usual big horse stuff, loaded her and got her home and started getting weight on her. I never would have imagined this! Glad she will be giving me some time to heal. I know I would have enough adrenaline running when she foals to do anything she might need... But man I would pay for it if I had to do it now!

She is a good girl and I am very happy to have her. Prior to her arrival I had a really low opinion of minis... She has been a very good ambassador of the breed! (In defense of minis all the others I had met were pets, most had been raised like dogs).


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 16, 2013)

I understand. I was NOT a fan of mini's until I accidentally got mine. I was supposed to sell her for my mom over two years ago, and she's STILL here. Not only that, I bred her for another one on purpose! I ADORE mini's now!!! I'd rather have a mini than a big horse... It's like being around a toddler- they can do no wrong in my book!


----------



##  (Apr 16, 2013)

i believe that many of us are exactly the same way -- we LOVE our minis!!


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes, I am hopelessly hooked. I like having a riding horse (which right now I do) but given how little I ride a mini is much more practical and I could always get a cart! ROFL! There are people here now and I am SO very not social today so I will go out and get pics once it is nice and quiet! I know the Aunties like their daily check in pics!


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh, question... The vet is coming tomorrow to give the big girls their spring shots (so watch for a foal tomorrow night or Thursday ). They are sending a cow vet  . They did not know if she could get shots or not or which ones. I HATE the vets out here!

No progress that I could tell on little miss but it was a talk to the tail (from a distance) sort of visit as she has been in all day due to weather and mom was a tad late with lunch... In her humble opinion.

I did get my head checked today by someone with a lot of medical knowledge although no license. When she said it was throwing off a lot of heat I started going through my horse first aid kit and how to vet wrap it with a compress... Either the kick or breathing all this barn dust has surely gone to my head!

I think I need more help with this foaling kit thing... We need a kit for the grandmas and aunties!! Horses have been doing this as long as there have been horses... Our interfering is relatively new and while interfering is natural to the human species I think this is on a special scale... So.. Cot, caffeine of choice, camera for video, camera for stills, BF to watch the kid and call the local aunties (roflmao... As if he will wake up!) I know many of you will need your cigarettes I'm thinking I will need the toaster oven and the cheep pizzas... Lots of cheep pizza... Chocolate... There has to be chocolate!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 16, 2013)

Us on the Nutty Nursery are not everybody's cup of tea as we are a bunch of fruit cakes but I think you are fitting in just fine





As to your question, we usually vac. the girls once a year about a month before foaling but with a new girl that you have no history on I would suggest you wait until she has foaled. I would hate for her to have a bad reaction at this stage of the pregnancy.

I agree with you about horses foaling alone for years and I have that attitude with big horses, I would monitor from a distance and leave the mare and foal alone unless there was a problem but minis are nothing like big horses. I foaled out over 15 big horses a year with my father in law for 11 years and only ever lost one foal that was born premature and with a cleft palate. Unfortunately in 5 years I lost 3 foals and had 1 dummy. These little mares just have it much harder and left alone if they manages to get it out they often suffocate as they can't break the sac. It just isn't worth leaving them alone. You ask any of the girls here whose foals have arrived. Mindy moaned that she was worn out bless her after nights and nights of sleepless worry but if you ask her now I bet she would jump at the chance to do it again. Right Mindy?

o.k I am woffling


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 16, 2013)

I think the Nutty Nursery Aunties are the only thing keeping me sane at this point



Although... sane is not a well defined state... you should have seen the poor woman at Walmart when I walked up with a cart full of Jeno's Pizza and nothing else (every pepperoni they had in stock... thankfully it is a small Walmart)... then when she gave me the inevitable raised eyebrow I said I had a mare foaling.





Anyone got one of those padded stalls for kickers/foaling??? I REALLY want one but this should be my only foal and I don't have a kicker... I am just thinking a padded stall would be more appropriate and better ventilated than a padded room when this is all said and done.

OK... so... Pics! if for no other reason than once I post them on here from my big computer I can log in on my Ipad, steal them and compair them side by side... yup... misplaced the card reader for the Ipad... Again









"does this belly make my butt look big???"


----------



##  (Apr 16, 2013)

You have me laughing and that's such a good thing!!! You're fitting in just fine!!

One thing I always tell myself, is that these little minis are not really "natural" in size. They were downsized through breeding, and along with that came the birthing problems. Kind of like the Persian cats who are bred for big, wide heads -- that their momma's can't deliver, and is it bull dogs that have more cesarean sections than natural births. The more people interfere with nature, the more problems these poor animals have.

My rule of thumb is WATCH from outside the stall -- keeping a close eye on progress, and let nature take it's course when possible. If mare's get plenty of exercise right up to foaling, they seem to have an easier time, as their muscles are in condition for labor. Only when something doesn't "feel" right should you move to help out! Many will foal without problems, but we just want EVERY baby safely on the ground, and since we KNOW that the minis can have a hard time of it, you just want to be prepared to help if and when it becomes necessary.

Size doesn't matter either. My two smallest mares -- less then 28" -- used to pop out babies within "seconds" it seemed. Six pushes and there was a healthy foal on the ground. Then a couple of my 34" mares had dystocia's involving feet folded, heads down, a breech, a backwards foal, one leg and that was all, etc. The key is to train yourself on what steps you can take to assist the little momma should she need you!

Hopefully, all you will get to do is WATCH!!! (and then play!!!)


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes, we messed with these little ones a LOT. Honestly my stand on all domesticated animals is that we domesticated them now we need to step up and take responsibility for their well being... A variant of my "you broke it, you fix it" theory.


----------



##  (Apr 17, 2013)

I totally agree. I don't miss births of any animal if I can help it. Whelped lots of puppies, cats, goats, cows, horses, etc., in my day~!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 17, 2013)

and babies Diane


----------



##  (Apr 17, 2013)

For that you are right!!! I was in attendance at every one of my 6 grandchildren's births -- was in Seattle for Joshua's difficult and unexpectedly early birth, and had to do the "red-eye" from Seattle, WA to Tampa, FL overnight -- just to be at the hospital at 7:00 am in Sarasota the next morning to be at Jack's birth. It was close -- but I made it!!

Those were the days!


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 17, 2013)

Vet was out, waited on vaccines. Said she sure looked pregnant but on these little ones you never know until they wax. I raised an eyebrow gave him the numbers on her milk, hooha color and offered pictures.... Yeh, I think I can get a script for a padded stall now!

He did float her teeth as she had some points that were really bad. No sedation but she was good about it. Thank goodness I know the special scritchy spot that I use to milk her and look at her hooha!! Came in handy! She is out munching grass now.

I have banamine for her now. He said to give it IV but it could go IM. Is this the same stuff you were saying you can give them like the paste? Also, it seems like a lot for such a little thing. Is that normal? (4 mL)


----------



## chandab (Apr 17, 2013)

Banamine is 1cc/100# normal use, 2cc/100# for critical pain (upto 2x daily). If I remember right your mare is smaller, so you could probably give her half that amount, see how she does, then if needed give her the rest. And, yes, you can give liquid banamine like a paste dewormer; but be forewarned it tastes really bad, so she won't like it (but its so much safer than injecting it).


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 17, 2013)

Pain relief is usually given if necssary AFTER the mare delivers the placenta - it can delay the passing if used before. Also, I would give a low/minimum for her size, dose to start with, if necessary, and then watch carefully. Pain from foaling or uterine contractions after foaling can mirror normal colic pains, and any true colic problems need immediate vet attention. Banamine can mask the symptoms of true colic, so if the mare shows no relief or returns to rolling etc within 20 - 30 minutes after dosing, then call your vet as it could be true colic causing the pain and she will require veterinary help.

Hope I'm explaining this ok - our vets are happy to let us have pain relief for our girls, but only if we promise to give them a call if it doesnt seem to be working after half an hour, due to the possibility of colic.

Also, as I'm often saying to new brood mare owners, dont forget that just before foaling a mare clears out her system (cow pattie poos), so, providing all is well and she has had a short while to bond with her baby, she needs to be given the first of several small wet/mushy feeds (use her normal feed but wet it with warm water) to provide something that will easily 'flow' through her empty system without causing a blockage. Small wet feeds every couple of hours for the first 24 hours, plus soft leafy hay will help kick start the system. If she is used to eating grass on a regular basis then this is good for her as well, so get her out to graze as soon as possible - even in hand for an hour or so that first day will do nothing but good for her recovery (and her milk supply). Even if the foal is a little 'shaky' legged to start with, having it follow it's Momma out for that hour of grass in hand wont do it any harm.


----------



##  (Apr 17, 2013)

If he gave you 4cc -- then you have at least 2 doses for after foaling!!! Most mares do very well with just one dose, but it never hurts to have a second on hand! YEAH!

DITTO on all that Anna said about getting her "jump-started" with her system -- mushy meals, hay or grass preferred, if she's used to it. Here I only have dry-lots, so they get mushy grain with alfalfa in small meals!!

Sounds great! Glad he took off those hooks! You'll probably see her appetite increase now -- since there will be no discomfort eating. I've never had a horse get anesthesia for any dental treatment. The equine dentist that many of us use -- Carl Mitz -- just puts the hiney in a corner and whoosh! He's done!

Keep us posted!


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 17, 2013)

You ladies are the best! This vets office when I called told me they only do it at their office, under sedation with monitors! I hate these guys, it all seems about money to them. When the vet got here he was reluctant to float but when I made it clear I would not haul to them, I would find someone else... *woosh* out comes all the stuff to float them!

We have plenty of grass especially for hand grazing and she has been on it. She also has her alfalfa and I can soak her grain. Awe heck, this is me... She drops this baby alive and healthy, I'll make her tea and soft cookies if that is what she wants!

As for the pain meds he just handed me the siringe and said IV if you can IM if you have to. Never even asked if I knew how! (I do, it just scares me that he would do that). No mention of colic or any of that! UGH *snarl*.

She has had a rough day with getting her teeth done. He was less than graceful or gentle. So I am not going to pester her with the camera tonight... Her hooha is still zipped up tight, belly is round, sides are buldgie and no change in her utter, ph or calcium.


----------



##  (Apr 17, 2013)

If you have an empty syring around, I would put half in another syringe or a small medicine bottle. You don't want your hand to push more than 2cc if you have to give it, and sometimes when they are shaking their heads it's very easy to give too much trying to push enough in. She WILL shake her head once she tastes the awful stuff -- believe me -- that and curl her lips up and look at you like you've poisoned her! But it works like a charm.

One of my vets told me when he was in school, he and his buddies used to use it to "doctor" each other -- he's the one who told me that it tastes absolutely HORRID!!!


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 17, 2013)

I like that plan! Hmmm.... Leftovers for my head? Just kidding...


----------



## chandab (Apr 17, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> One of my vets told me when he was in school, he and his buddies used to use it to "doctor" each other -- he's the one who told me that it tastes absolutely HORRID!!!


My former vet (he's retired) told me he used to use Bute for his arthritis and other aches and pains (maybe he still does, I really don't know). I think someone mentioned banamine tastes nasty, but I still have personal experience with that... I got some on my hands and then touched my mouth with my hand inadvertantly.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 18, 2013)

Our vets gave us the paste (Fynadine, same as Banamine) and we had no reaction from those we used it on, but maybe this was also because we stuffed a small handful of their normal feed into their mouths at the same time?


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 18, 2013)

I also had the paste for Summer, and she didn't mind it a bit.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 18, 2013)

I took bute a few times when I was away at horse shows and had back problems



not good!


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 18, 2013)

I had a small animal vet that ran all his own tests out of his vet clinic and then told his doc the results... Honestly, if he were a little less ethical I would ask him to be my physician!! Going to him without insurance is a LOT cheaper than going to the regular doc! And honestly IMO vets have to do a better job because the animals can't tell them anything.

Charm is not looking any closer so in to town for the day, farrier tonight and PICs!


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 18, 2013)

OK Aunties... time to get a bit serious here!  New pics... Significant change in her bag since this morning. Farrier canceled so she is in her stall munching... PICS! Ph was at 8 and calcium was at 300 I think. She is much more agitated and did not want me touching her. Lots of movement in the belly too... foal was much more active while I was out there than I have ever seen. usually it is just a quick kick or two tonight it is movement and lots of it but not as sharp as a kick.


still no V but her belly seems a lot more flat than the last set of pics





big change since this morning which looked no different that the pics last time


yesterday





yesterday


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 18, 2013)

Hummmmm she's making progress quite fast isn't she! That foal movement could have been it dropping more into the delivery position. Dont think you will have much longer to wait to see this baby - could be a couple of days, could even be a week but I wouldn't think it will be longer!


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 18, 2013)

We have had several votes for the full moon. My concern was that much of this was since this morning. I am very sick this evening and we have thunderstorms and tornado warnings all night. Have a local auntie on call, charging the camera batteries and clearing out memory cards. Have a Dr appointment tomorrow but they would gladly reschedule for a baby... Free and clear until Tuesday after that!


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 18, 2013)

Hooha is relaxing, bag continues to fill. She has rolled once. But... Freak me out!... This thing (I presume the head) about the size of a brick has protruded twice from her side moving from her flank to her butt... Eep! I SCREAMED the first time. It has done it twice now. BF is trying to set up a web cam. Will get more pics...


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 18, 2013)

web cam is up!! we have a social group on Google... not sure how to invite peeps that are not on my contacts... my email is [email protected]


----------



##  (Apr 18, 2013)

Sounds like baby is repositioning -- so don't let if scare you!! Everything sounds just fine -- and momma is rolling baby perfectly!! Won't be long now!!


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 19, 2013)

No changes of any significance today other than her being angry she didn't get to go out. Temps have plummeted here and she has shed a lot of her winter woolies. All horses were in today.

Rereading everything you all have posted. Was told today that my providing her with better and more food made too big a foal and now she is going to die... SO very tired of this individual and can't get rid of them. Anyway... Needed the reminders that everything is going normally. Foal continues to be active (hence her knowing it was too big for my mare to foal successfully). Yesterday looked like the head, today's movements are not as pronounced but more consistent. I have heat lamps should she foal tonight or tomorrow. Have lots of towels too. Oh, I also have a dog bed heater that could be used too.

BF has to work tomorrow, local auntie is out of town and I have a change in medications starting tonight that usually turns me into a Zombi... So, praying for Sunday or later. But, if you don't hear from me tomorrow then I am a Zombi and we are still waiting! I promise more pics as soon as there is any change... Or a foal!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 19, 2013)

If the foal was too big, you would not be seeing all the 'activty' as it would not be able to move!!

Good luck with your medication, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 19, 2013)

God , I love you gals!!!

Seriously, I would be in a rubber stall spinning and drooling while muttering to myself if it were not for you guys! This would be as opposed to spinning and muttering to myself while cleaning a stall in case you were unsure of the difference 

We are getting fewer kicks but a lot more movement so sounds good!

Thank you for the well wishes... All will be OK as long as I am with it enough should charm foal and need help. Unfortunately a big reason for the medication is insomnia... Yeh, like I am going to sleep between now and when she foals! HA! Ok, there might be some chance if my boyfriend can work the glitches out of the mare cam!

OH, seeing as the vets around here are nutty... I was told to give the foal an enema shortly after birth to make sure it has its first poo but I don't think I saw that in the foaling kit. Is that true for minis or is that a big horse thing or just bad advice?

Thanks!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi Cam, I am sorry you aren't feeling well, I hope you are better soon. As Anna has said, foal would not be able to move around that much if it was big so don't worry about that. Who told you that rubbish anyway?

I usually give my foals an enema if they are straining so yes vet is right


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 19, 2013)

Aunties are the BEST!!!

My experience is that every boarding stable has or has had that one boarder from heck. Well... This is mine and sadly she is grandfathered into my lease or I would have tossed her a long time ago. I have aspbergers syndrome and have a strong need to know every detail of how to do something correctly. She has found a soft spot in my having a prego mare. I have read everything I can get my hands on, watched video after video, studied anatomy, you name it... But this is one of those things that you really have to do and do a lot of to be proficient. I have not had that opportunity... SO... I pester the Aunties with pictures, questions and rambling paranoia! It seems that you all are too well caffeinated, nicotined, and sleep deprived to really be phased 

Anyway... The bulge yesterday that made me think of the movie Aliens seems to be just about the right size for the head of a foal who is nearly ready to show us how beautiful s/he is!


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 19, 2013)

Oops... Forgot... She did have one pile in her stall that looked more like a cow patty than horse but belly is still round, no more milk than yesterday and hooha is still zipped tight... Think she just wants to rotate signs to make sure I know all of them!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 19, 2013)

We are here to help you and your girl get this foal safely on the ground and no question is a silly question here. Judging by what you have described it sounds lile baby was turning. Try and get some pics up when you are feeling better so we can take a look.

Oh and you are right, nothing phases us


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 19, 2013)

OK... Aunties need their fix...











this was the difficult one to get this evening

and... just because... this is Charm when she got here...


----------



##  (Apr 19, 2013)

YOU are doing everything just fine. Tell the "doom-sayer" to move along!! Babies turn, and this one has been moving around by the looks of the last 2 sets of pictures. As Anna and Renee have said, if baby was too big -- you wouldn't see much or no movement at all.

She's looking just perfect to me. Nice lop-sided baby belly, and moving ahead just fine. I think I would happily tell your "friend" that if she's going to be so negative, that you would just prefer she keep her opinions to herself. You can say it kindly, but no one needs added burdens twhen they're already worrying about their mares and upcoming foals.

Belly is lop-sided, but moving forward as it should! All is looking just PERFECT -- so NO worries! We'll help you get this precious little one on the ground -- so continue to ask any questions you want -- we're here to help you develop a comfort level and feel ready to help, should she need it. But she's looking just fine!


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 19, 2013)

Better pics...


Do I see a V?


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 20, 2013)

Not quite a V from your picture - but angles with a camera can be deceiving! However she does look close enough to be able to 'go' at any time so keep watching closely.





Some folks give an enema automatically, but like Renee says, most of us try to avoid handling the babies early on if not necessary (can stress them and their poor Mommas) so usually watch to make sure baby passes that first 'poo' before springing into action - first 'poo' is often not passed until baby has had a good drink, and takes a bit of straining to pass, so you wont miss what is happening, especially as you will be glued in wonderment and delight watching the first few hours of a new life - before collapsing into the nearest bed for some shuteye!! LOL!!


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2013)

/monthly_04_2013/post-45191-0-22154900-1366421702_thumb.jpg

Looks like she has a bit of edema in front of her udder -- that will be moving back, and then her belly shape will be more pronounced! Without that edema -- you can see her belly has moved forward nicely, and she'll be showing her present soon, I believe.

As to enemas, I give them to all my foals, a simple precaution as I'm usually "on-the-move" and not watching carefully enough to see as I generally leave momma and baby alone to bond. I do it slowly, no "grabbing" baby, and use a children's Fleet enema. Baby goes right away, and then I just watch what I get to know whether I need to continue watching for straining -- or if it looks good, I can take a deep breath and know that part is done! Then pretty much I leave them along for the first 3 days to just bond together. (I do sneak in during momma's feeding times to sit in the corner and play with baby -- who is generally very inquisitive and finds out quickly scratches are GREAT!


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 20, 2013)

Momma is going to have a lot of feeding times if that is when I get to play with baby!





OK, so this is starting to feel rather... ahhhhh... REAL! OMG a foal! Going to have a little one trotting about here!





I didn't see much change this morning so she is out munching grass. I will get Pics this evening unless something big shifts.


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi Cam! I just got through reading your thread... I've been kinda out of it since my mare had her baby, so i apologize that I have not been "Up to date"!

Yes Renee! A reply to you post.... Lol I almost .... So close.... Did it to myself again!! I managed to pull my self to my senses! Lol!

Cam, I just love your sense of humor! You crack me up!

Your mare is so pretty and I can't wait to see what color you will get!

On a side note... My oldest has an Autism Spectrum Disorder... (that's what the drs call it anyway, which in other words means "we dont know what kind of autism it is") they said he is to social to have Aspergers, but I don't know about that. Anyway, he has taught me so much and I just love the way he thinks! He does his best thinking while stimming... pacing, wringing his hands together, and making these little humming sounds. So you made me laugh when you said you were spinning in the stall drooling! LOL

Glad your here! These ladies are great! They helped me so much, and put up with my sleep deprived craziness!!

And I guess you and I are the only ones who haven't been drivin to smoking, but am so happy I can go back to drinking my jack and coke at night, I refused to drink at all while on night watch!!! lol


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 20, 2013)

Rofl! I am going to get a bad habit hanging with you ladies yet! 

I have aspbergers (before they changed the DSM) and my son has autism too. It is a pretty interesting house! My boyfriend likely has some form of it too... So we all have our stimms, obsessions and features! We manage to keep it all going though.

Lil miss is enjoying the cool sunshine and fresh grass. Having her lunch brought to her in the nether regions of the pasture made her day! Nope, no spoiled horses (or cats or dogs) in this barn!! The pasture is all nice, fresh and green. I would almost rather she have her foal there. I keep stripping and cleaning her stall but she is in the middle of the barn and even with everything open there is little fresh air.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 20, 2013)

Sorry, but I cant remember exactly what you are feeding her at the moment, but if she is able to enjoy some good weather days out on fresh green grass, then you may be able to cut back slightly on the amount of food she is eating. Also remember that her tummy is pretty full up with the foal at the moment so keep any feeds small and often, but grazing on the grass is really good for her now - slow trickle feeding on Dr Green will keep her system working gently and smoothly.


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 20, 2013)

I am currently feeding mare and foal feed three times a day in smaller rations, free feed alfalfa hay when she is stalled and then we have plenty of grass. I keep an eye on her in the pasture so that I have some idea how much she is getting. She is not one of those horses that always has her head down munching. She will just stand out there enjoying the sun and breeze so I don't worry too much about her over eating right now. Honestly she only seems to be grazing about half the time she is out if that. I think baby is taking up too much room in there!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 20, 2013)

Sounds perfect!!


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks!

Ok, her last foal was born April 24th. We have figured she did not take on the foaling heat so where does that put us on days? She would have to be well over 300 by now. 335?

Also, after the foal is born how long do you keep straw down and then is there a preference on what to put down next? We have sawdust, pelleted bedding and the corn cob stuff but I can get pine shavings if that would be better. We have crushed limestone stalls with rubber matting under what ever I put down. And is it best for them to have a large stall or should she be moved to a normal 10x12 stall where the little one has less room to chase her in?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 20, 2013)

The bigger stall would be much better as she will need plenty of space to foal and then baby will need to zoom about and try out his/her new legs



I worked her out to be 332 days but it is late here and I have been drinking



I personally prefer straw to bed down mares on as it is so much safer and warmer. I leave them on it for about 10 days to 2 weeks and then I switch them back to shavings which is what I use for the rest of the year.


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 20, 2013)

Ooh for a good drink!!!

Yep, got plenty of zoom room!!!

Went out to get Charm tonight a bit later than usual... it seems she filed a complaint with the boarders that I was late on our evening scritches... poor girl was having to do it herself.... under the hay feeder!

OK... Pics for the Aunties...





OK so maybe I am a little tipsy without the drink!







Her Ph was at about 7.6ish Calcium still holding at 300ish.


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 20, 2013)

forgot... she is much more agitated tonight. She threw two kicks and while she wanted her scritches she could only stand being lovable for about ten minutes as opposed to the half hour we had been spending on scritches.


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2013)

Her tummy is moving ahead nicely. I don't think you're going to have long to wait! She's doing just GREAT!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for the wonky pics




I get a stiff neck checking her hooha



She is huge bless her, perhaps you should borrow Becky's skateboard, it worked for her


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 21, 2013)

ROFL! Yes, I was looking at pics of other mares and thinking about just how huge Charm is! So... The skateboard is the trick!?! I was thinking maybe a great big bear hug!

My boyfriend took off with my kid for the day... I think it may have been an act of self preservation! Miss Charm is out grazing. I've wanted to go check her but there have been two leggeds here all day and I don't trust myself unsupervised! I will be sure to get pics for the aunties as soon as the other humans leave.

Two questions...

How old are your mares before you retire them from breeding (provided they are producing healthy correct foals)?

Two, you ladies do plan on sticking around and helping name this little booger once it is on the ground right?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 21, 2013)

Make the most of your time alone





Anna and Diane will help you with the age question as mine where all young.

Second question made me giggle, we will be around for years to come or atleast I hope so. Lol


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't plan on having charm bred again as I think she is over this whole brood mare thing but I am still curious. She is 18 now and has had several foals from what I can gather. She really lit up at a clinic I brought her to and loved to jump so she may have a second career in mind already!

The little one just gets to be a camera hog for a while!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 21, 2013)

LOL!! Yes Renee, hopefully we will all be around for years yet - how long does it take to name a foal???

As far as breeding from older mares, well I dont think age comes into it at the start, I look first at the general health of the mare, plus look back at her condition over her last two foals (we dont or rarely breed a mare each year) - did she need extra nourishment on the run up to foaling to maintain her condition, or after foaling to sustain herself and the foal? If she did, then I wouldn't be breeding again. Also I would be looking closely at the last two of her foals - did they seem to have any 'weaknesses' eg. weak legs at birth or anything else I noticed during their first year, anything that might mean that a mare is not quite up to laying down a good 'foundation/strong structure' for another foal.

As far as actual age is concerned, quite apart from the fact that older mares do tend to produce slightly weaker foals, I have mares of 20 that I will not be breeding from again, but have also successfully had a foal from a 25 year old with no problem (think Diane has older ones happily producing babies). BUT my MAIN concern is for the mare herself. I am extremely fond of my 'old' girls and am acutely aware that every time I breed from ANY mare I am putting her life on the line so to speak, so when I have my oldies, who have given me a fair amount of babies successfully over the years, I hesitate to chance losing them for the sake of just one more baby. They have done enough, given me enough and well earned the peace and enjoyment of a (hopefully) long retirement! God bless the golden oldies!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 21, 2013)

Just read your last post and want to say that I think you are very wise! I did do a little checking into her background yesterday and found out that she has had quite a few foals - in fact it looks as though the poor girl has been used as a breeding machine!!

She first foaled in 1998 as a 3 year old, then followed foals in 2000, 2001, 2002, 2003, 2004, 2005, 2008, and 2009 and these are just the ones that were registered - she obviously had a foal in 2012 (I think from your pics?) and there is no telling whether she also had foals between 2009 and 2012. So I think, all in all, she has given enough over the years, bless her!!


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 21, 2013)

Aaaak! Yeh that was the impression I got from her attitude. yep, time for a career change.... AND the big news of the evening...

Ph dropped to 6.8 from 7.8 last night, lots of waxing on the nipples, milk has gone from clear yellow to a skim milk color.... I know I know I know... Pics...








OK, not sideways this time



I do think she clenched up when I lifted the tail though.







Milk came much more easily than ever and in abundance.


----------



##  (Apr 21, 2013)

Not much longer to wait here! I think you'll be announcing pretty soon!

And yes, they clench up when you pull their tail up -- that's why we always say move it sideways -- plus it lets you feel how much real resistance and control they have in their tail muscles. The looseness and lack of ability to pull their tail away is one of the good signs everything is getting relaxed to let baby through!


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 21, 2013)

So does this mean no rest for the granddam tonight? Are we at the "get the cot" point?


----------



##  (Apr 22, 2013)

Sorry I didn't see this sooner -- but yes, at 6.8 I'd be watching very closely, especially since she's showing enough rediness in so many different areas. I'd be hawk-watching her.

While your picture of her from the back shows baby tummy a little rounded on either side -- the tail lifting picture has her looking pretty non-pregnant and slat sided. So, she certainly bears watching. 6.8 can drop very quickly if she wants!


----------



## countrymini (Apr 22, 2013)

/monthly_04_2013/post-45191-0-26920800-1366588046_thumb.jpg Is that wax????


----------



##  (Apr 22, 2013)

Hard to see 'cause it's so small -- but it looks like it!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 22, 2013)

Well if you dont have a little baby in your stall by now then one is certainly going to arrive any minute! So no sleeping for you, unless you can get someone to stand right by her stall/daytime pasture while you grab a couple of hours during the day!!

Yes Hayley, from the picture it looks like wax - you cant miss it if you actually see it, long (1") spires of stuff that looks just like candle wax, but it often breaks off when the mare moves. It is very different from the small dried deposit that is seen on the tips of the teats in the latr stages of pregnancy.

Morning Diane - I think we are going to see a baby before long???


----------



##  (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes, I came to check for announcements and take more medicine for my cold, so sat down to read the threads!

I'm thinking there will be an announcement soon here too!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 22, 2013)

Morning Ladies



how exciting, Cam is going to have a baby soon. Diane I am so sorry that you have a bad cold, get well soon my friend.


----------



##  (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks! I think it was all the "fun" babysitting the little "petrie-dishes" last weekend. One turned up with strep on Monday -- so grandma follows suit! Oh well, it's worth it

I think we're having a baby here pretty soon Renee! I'll check back after a snooze!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 22, 2013)

Morning Renee!

Sorry to hear about your nasty cold Diane - hope it improves for you very soon and doesn't become one of those 'hang on for ages' bugs! Take care of yourself.


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 22, 2013)

Morning Ladies! Ready for pics?????

If I am ever on here again with a foal and you ladies start a chattering about me one of you all had better call!

Well, watched her until 11:30, stall checked at close to 12 and she was standing in her poo corner with no additional signs so I took a nap with LOTS of alarms... no avail.... Foal on the ground when I got out there at 12:30!

Can I just tease you ladies now and wait until a decent hour?.....

I hope it is a filly or I have been dunking his poor little wee wee in the iodine!

























she has a very strong sucking reflex... she is also a little pistol running and jumping about in there. mom is protective but will nudge her to me. already found she loves scritches on the point of her butt!

OK you ladies good on pics till morning?


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 22, 2013)

placenta is passed and appears complete. skipped the banamine as momma is showing no signs of discomfort but really did not want me between her and the foal... playing with the foal was fine but anything that kept her from total view and access was not going to be tolerated.


----------



## countrymini (Apr 22, 2013)

WOOHOO!! Congrats!! How cute. This must be the second sneaky mare in a row. Hope its not a new trend!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 22, 2013)

WOO HOO!! Told you that a baby was coming!! MANY CONGRATULATIONS!! What a gorgeous little filly - love those markings too! Well done Charm!






Dont forget the small mushy feeds and if the weather is suitable, out for grazing time as well today. Oh and dont forget the ivermectin wormer too!

Please be very careful about getting between her and the foal, never a good idea especially for the first few days. And get that tail of hers unbraided as soon as possible for the foal's sake.

Ooooops, sorry about all the 'reminders', just typing them as they flow through my head and I do know how easy it is to forget things with all the excitement of a new baby.

Again many congrats - cant wait for more pics - maybe outside ones!!


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 22, 2013)

Keep forgetting... Yes, that was waxing, thre was a whole lot more by midnight. First poo has also passed.


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 22, 2013)

No problem in the reminders! I have tried to keep the foal between us but Charm seems OK as long as I interact with the foal on the foals terms and leave Charm alone. Will get the tail undone and the ivermectin in her in a little bit... Mom is just not tolerating me distracting her from her foal! Yes, they will be able to graze today too!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh my word, *CONGRATULATIONS *She is just adorable 

 Well done Charm





Make sure you move Charm so the filly is in front of her, then just worm her, take her plait out and then leave them alone for the rest of the night to bond.






I am so happy for you.

Look at this adorable nose!


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 22, 2013)

Ok, mom was LIVID but wormer down and tail undone!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 22, 2013)

great, now you can all get some rest. What time is it there?


----------



##  (Apr 22, 2013)

I KNEW IT!!!!!! Medicine had me sleeping, but I KNEW IT!!!!

She is BEAUTIFUL!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! LOVE that precious little face!

Sounds like everything went just fine -- and another perfect little one safely on the ground!!


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 22, 2013)

I got to bed around 2am. Now to get the kid off to school and make blankets. The temps here have dropped a lot since she foaled. I have heat lamps but they don't seem to be cutting it. If I use Velcro on flease will that break easy enough should she get tied up? I can't leave the current one I have on her while I am gone but I feel like she needs something. It is 32ish here and she is fuzzy but not that fuzzy.

Dry fluffy pics when I get home from the school run! I am thinking sorrel with socks, snip and star? Looks like her belly is while but she doesn't stand still long enough to tell. She is an absolute lover though! Mom doesn't seem phased by anything I do with her as long as the foal is not phased. If the foal is happy charm is happy. Charm does seem to be confused by all the attention though.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes velcro works just fine. I can't wait to see the dry pics. I am so happy that all went well for you and charm.

Yippeeee Diane, another safe baby to add to "our" herd


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 22, 2013)

Congratulations! What an adorable filly! The easiest way to tell if it's a filly or a colt is to lift the tail and check there... Much easier to see a girl "part" than the boy! I'm so glad everything went good!


----------



## ratzo155 (Apr 22, 2013)

Congratulations She is such a cutie!!


----------



## lexischase (Apr 22, 2013)

Sooooooo cute! Congratulations


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 22, 2013)

OK, sorry... out playing with the baby. Charm doesn't seem to mind as long as it is on the babies terms. OMG there is NOTHING like new foal smell!!! quick someone bottle it!

Baby seems to be doing well. still a lot of jerky motions but she is outside with momma and there are some pesky flies so I am thinking she just is not coordinated enough to flick one spot without knocking herself half way over. She is an absolute lover and just starts a rocking if you give her scritches.


Nap in the sun


Posing with our make shift blankie


Cement? 




​


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 22, 2013)

Awe... What a cutie! I totally agree! That smell should be bottled!!


----------



## chandab (Apr 22, 2013)

Congrats! What a little cutie.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Apr 22, 2013)

Congratulations, what a cutie.


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone!!!!

Moms bag is not very big, should I be concerned? I have milk replacer if I need to supplement.

The only sign I saw from mom last night was her milk color and Ph dropping... thank goodness for those pool strips!!!!

Now onto figuring out a name for this little one!


----------



## atotton (Apr 22, 2013)

Congrats, sweet baby.


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 22, 2013)

Baby is still straining to poo. should I pick up another enima or is this normal? she did pass her first poo last night but I have seen her struggle several times over the last hour and not get anything out.

Thanks!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 22, 2013)

As long as baby is suckling she should produce milk. Babies get weak very quickly so if she isn't getting milk you would know by now. Baby routines are usually

feed

pee/poop

play

sleep

over and over throughout the day.

Yes I think an enema is a good idea, we don't want her straining.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 22, 2013)

I had one baby I had to give a total of 3 enemas to before he seemed to be "right" and others I just gave a partial before their "straining" moved me away (I did finish the enema to the foal, but...)

She's a little cutie - can't wait to hear what you pick for a name!


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 22, 2013)

Aunties are the BEST!!!!


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 22, 2013)

Just got a good nuzzling all over  Mom was eating hay and happy to have the little one entertained by the human who was laying on the stall floor. Did another enima with out any problems from her. Much more out this time but will continue to keep an eye on her. They are inside now and she seems very "twitchy". is that normal? she will just be standing there and then she will jump a little then back to normal.

Is that adorable white underbelly going to stick around or is that just a foal thing?

Caught her figuring out all those different muscles... holy oh my cute!


Mom wasn't looking! I got away!


----------



##  (Apr 22, 2013)

She is a doll!! Yes, she'll twitch and fall over until she learns how her legs all work! She's adorable!!! The enema was a good idean, and just watch to be sure she doesn't strain any more. So exciting she's doing so well!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh those pics are just the cutest!! Isn't she just perfect!






Glad everything seems to be going well now - lots of outside time (weather allowing of course) will give her the space to scamper around and will help to get her little system working properly.





Keep those pictures coming please.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 22, 2013)

Ong, she makes me giggle! She is so cute and fluffy.

Yes twitching is normal as Diane said. The flinch like they have been flicked on the nose. Lol

More pics pleaseeeee

Or even better, how about a video tomorrow


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 22, 2013)

I see how you are... get you your pictures and now you want video too! 

Things are a bit stressful here but we will work on it.

She is not much smaller than Charms previous foal shortly before he was weaned!

canon test suggests she should mature around 30" if I was doing it right.

Thoughts on her coloration? I don't see a dorsal stripe unless it darkens with time so I don't think we have the Dun.


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 22, 2013)

For those of you that pray prayers would be deeply appreciated. Tensions here have gotten high and I need a safer option for my family and horses. Something about this little one seems to have thrown tensions over the top. I can't risk anything happening to this beautiful little filly (or anyone else in our family herd). Thank you.

Charm will now bring baby over to me for scritches and occasionally for me to baby sit! It is SO cool that this shy girl is trusting me with her foal. She is otherwise very protective and insists that everything be on the foals terms... which is fine by me!


Look Ma no feathers!


Just out of camera shot on this one is a red mustang the filly decided to chase. Momma was NOT happy when she caught up to baby (yes, I am serious! I almost missed the shot all together!)


tired momma.


----------



## chandab (Apr 22, 2013)

Foal sure looks sorrel/chestnut at this time, but there is a chance that could change. [Mom sure looks red roan (strawberry roan), so baby being sorrel is quite possible.] Do you know what color the sire is?


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 22, 2013)

Sire is Chestnut splash overo

Mom is red roan dun


----------



## lexischase (Apr 22, 2013)

Looks sorrel to me!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 22, 2013)

I hope everything will be ok for you, im sorry that you are having stress and trouble with your situation. Keep us updated on how you and your son are doing.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh Cam I am so sorry to hear you are having trouble at home.



I pray you find a solution and gain some peace. Let us know if there is anything we can do to help.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 23, 2013)

The pictures are adorable! You caught her doing yoga!


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 23, 2013)

Rofl! Yes! I was just meeting with my massage therapist who does all sorts of things including yoga and was joking with her about the foal doing yoga!! I LOVE watching her explore her body and all the freedom of being out of the womb! It is SO cool to see a being discovering themselves! I have watched many other species from birth to weening but this is the most clear I have ever seen it!

I was gone this morning and we have rain this afternoon so it doesn't look like there is any outside time in the cards for today. Maybe tomorrow. She has a very special auntie coming to see her tomorrow too so that might lend itself to more fun pics! She is very sensitive to a persons emotional state as most prey animals are and her visitor tomorrow has a wonderful calm, nurturing energy about her that I think our little filly will just love.


----------



##  (Apr 23, 2013)

Sending prayers for a relief from stress



-- so you can fully enjoy this precious little one! She is simply beautiful -- and definitely sorrel/chestnut (either name is correct as they are genetically the same color).


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 23, 2013)

We has SPUNK!



and mom is very happy to nudge baby over to explore me... we even had a nuzzles circle going for a bit! It was SO cute!



:HappyBounce



I am so thankful momma trusts me. I am getting a lot of unsolicited advice on imprinting.SO... time to ask the aunties! Our little filly is very curious and social. Mom was not well socialized prior to coming here. Mom would walk on a lead with OK manners and if tied would tolerate brushing/vet/farrier with some fuss. Mom is really encouraging the filly to come see me, explore me and get scritches which surprises me given moms lack of trust in humans. What I am discovering is that the more I reach out to her in the same language as momma the farther we get. so I nuzzle like momma does. Stroking confuses her and she will often step back but quickly returns. Horse peeps are telling me that by letting her walk away on her terms is teaching her the bad habit of running away. well, I have never moved so fast as to get her to run because IMO once they run they are no longer learning. If she walks away and comes back I see it as a chance to learn that leaving was silly as there was no threat. I can touch her anywhere 90% of the time with no fuss. the only thing I have not done is to pick up her feet. She seems too unsteady still on four feet for me to take one away and ask her to balance. Some have even suggested I should have picked her up by now



1`


----------



## countrymini (Apr 23, 2013)

She is such a gorgeous little thing!!! I'll leave the advice for the more experienced but sounds like you're doing all the right things.


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 23, 2013)

Sorry, cat hit send! HA! Anyway... All I see hapening if I try to pick her up or hold her is to break the feeling of safety she has with me.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2013)

I am not a fan of the picking up theory, I worked in a yard where the did the whole "bonding" thing and to be quite honest I just found it unnatural and upsetting to the animals. I prefer to leave the babies to their muums and just let them grow up thinking humans are quiet friendly animals that supply food and scratches. I have never had any trouble later training my foals. The key with horses is routine and repetition. Once they know your daily habits they settle into them quite easily.

With the nee foals I just sit quietly and wait for them to come to me, if they run away it isn't a problem cos they will soon come back. I like to make my foals come to me cos they feel ok about it and not beacuse they have to.

They are just babies and any bad behaviour ( biting, rearing etc) is just them learning to play. Once they are about 3 months old then you can start to teach them right from wrong with body language. For example if I am sitting down and a foal bites or gets too fresh I will stand up tall and push them away with my body (not my hands) and I wait for them to back up. But we will get to this in a few months




In the meantime just let her be a baby and enjoy her.


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 23, 2013)

Mom paws at the ground when our little filly acts up and I have discovered if I paw lightly on the ground with my non scritching hand it works wonderfully as it is the same language mom is using. I have only had to do it twice when she got a little too into the nibbles but it has worked wonderfully. I just have to remember to paw lightly as she is very sensitive to how hard/loud the pawing is.


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh, forgot... SO excited! momma is teaching lil miss to potty in the corner... house breaking should be a breeze! (I hope to have her trained to go to schools and nursing homes).


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 23, 2013)

Ready for more cute????


Hey mom! I can push this around like you push me!!!





Spunkers!










No... I am not a proud grandma... never!

She is stealing nibbles (or, after pouncing mom, causing mom to leap from her food... mouthfuls) of moms dinner. It is a mare and foal mash. is that OK (Other than ticking off mom)?


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes, it is perfectly normal for baby to want to see what mom is doing. I've even had babies picking up the alfalfa cube scraps and mouth them. No teeth yet, but so cute!!!

You are doing just fine, and I'm not a fan of picking up babies unless you have to move them out of harms way. Babies are inquisitive and they will come to you as long as you don't become a threat -- so please keep on doing what you are doing!! You will be very pleased with the outcome!

She's such a beauty!!!


----------



## countrymini (Apr 24, 2013)

Little spunky thing


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh thank you for the pictures - she really is a gorgeous little girl!

Yes you are doing everything correctly. Babies should always be allowed to approach YOU not the other way round (unless for medical reasons) so you are doing perfectly.





I also have to say how wonderful it is to see Momma and baby in such a lovely big space - lots of room for baby antics if the weather is not suitable for outside time. Brilliant!!


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you all for the encouragement. Usually by the time an animal gets to me they are a rescue and have already seen hard times. I want this little filly to know the best I can possibly offer and the kind side of humanity. I am watching mom very carefully for tips on how to train her once she is weened.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

SO I am a little late to the party but first of all congrats on your pretty baby! And second I am soooo happy to hear you found Charm and gave her a loving home! I owned her a few years back and was kind of sad when I heard that her new owners had sold her. I had traded her for one of my stallions since I was wanting a driving horse and the other lady was wanting another nice broodmare. Sad to find out that she ended up in a bad situation but super grateful that you found her! Its great seeing pictures of her!


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 24, 2013)

WOW Really?!?!?! It is such a small world!!!! That is SO exciting! Believe me she is WELL loved now! OK, just went back through all the emails I sent out when I got her... you were the only previous owner to respond to me! I guess it is easy to tell which breeders care about their mares! She is a lovely little mare and I am just thrilled with her!. I hope to show her now that she is being retired from being a brood mare. She gets warm tea when it is cold, massages, aroma therapy... spoiled rotten! Most days I think she thinks I am a little nutty but she seems very happy here. I had no intentions of getting into minis when I got her (hated them!) but... she got my attention and I went out to the farm she was at. There were several other mares there that were in more desperate need but they seemed to be more resigned to being there. Charm wanted OUT! She had seen better times and wanted them back. She had a spark none of the other horses there had... so we loaded her up! When she first arrived she ate every bit of hay she was given and never wanted to come in off the nice green grasses. Now little miss will spend hours picking just the best bits of hay out of each flake! My Quarter Pony eats off the hay Charm refuses! Oh, and Ms. Charm brings her grain pan to the stall door when it is time for grain (usually in a throwing manner but I prefer to think of it as her fetching it for me). IMO she is a great little mare with a lot of potential left in her!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 24, 2013)

You are going to have your hands full with this liitle live wire





/monthly_04_2013/post-45191-0-30676100-1366821469_thumb.jpg

I second what Anna said about your set up. She is a very lucky girl to have such a 5 star stall.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

Makes me so happy to hear that she is so spoiled! Nothing better than a spoiled mini! She definitely looks great now, very healthy and happy, and def. has a spunky baby!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 24, 2013)

I LOVE the size of that stall! Looks like the baby does too!


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 24, 2013)

This barn was originally a top Arabian breeding stable (years ago) and that is the original foaling stall for the Arabians so she has plenty of room! We have two stalls at the other end of the barn that we are currently using for ponies but that I think were weanling stalls. But since she has been here the smallest stall Charm has had was a 10x12 one of the nice things running my own place.

Sorry this round of pics is so dark. It is raining and muddy here so I let them out for a bit to play in the arena. I only had the on board flash and it just wasn't enough to reach all the way out to them. I think Charm was wanting some Momma time as she was just running that baby! Seems to have worked too baby came right in and went to sleep!





Also... Momma got her halter half way off while they were playing. She was only that way as long as it took to catch her but I couldn't resist pics along the way.














I am thinking baby might be a heck of a lot of fun in hunter in hand! I know momma seemed to like it until her belly got too big!

We also had a local auntie here to visit today which was wonderful!!!! Charm was able to pick up on her gentle nature and my trust in her and had no problems at all with the auntie handling Charm or baby! So the baby got lots more socialization



The foal is so free and curious that I am trying to introduce her to new things fairly often. She got to play with a mini jolly ball today and the mounting block as well as meet a new friend. She snorted at the barn cat and scared the daylights out of him being the big bad bully foal that she is!

Someone had asked for video which I got some today (Not sure how good it is) but it doesn't seem to want to upload.



Do I need to put it on youtube and attach a link or something? I am SO not good at that sort of thing!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 24, 2013)

great pics



yes upload the video to youtube


----------



## countrymini (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh my goodness, I just WANT her lol


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2013)

I am so happy that this little one is such a fiesty little girl! I love the busy foals that want to know and do everything!

She's so pretty!! And so is momma!


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you! Somehow I think shipping to Australia might be a bit much Hayley



I also have a sneaky suspicion that this little tyke is not going anywhere! The video quality is awful, I took it hand held with my camera while moving around the arena. Lil one has LOTS of spunk and I love it! And yes, Diane she is very curious and into everything! I put the mounting block in her stall and she was walking up the steps in no time! then wasn't sure how to get her little self down. reverse doesn't quite work right yet. I was very happy to discover today that while momma is her first choice for safety she will gladly run to me when unsure of something too. I did pick her up briefly today (to help her off the stairs) she was not thrilled by it but came bounding right back to me (and the stairs) as soon as she touched ground. I think I may have created a monster too... I have been bringing something new out for her to explore for each of our play sessions... now she looks for the "new toy" each time I go out! WOW... was any of that coherent????

OK... video link...


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 24, 2013)

Temperatures have dropped here tonight and lil miss is too active to keep her blankie on. I have put a heat lamp in there but it doesn't seem to be putting out that much heat. I also put a heated dog bed in there (hard plastic with metal encased cord) and some extra grass hay all fluffed up. Will that work? She was sleeping when I went out and it looked like she was shivering. I would bring her in bed with me and my electric blankie tonight but I think mom would object


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2013)

Do some deep bedding and bank up the sides to keep drafts out, and check on her during the night to be sure she's not shivering. We don't want her to catch cold!

She just sounds so much fun!!!


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks! OK... out of straw so I put 3/4 a bale of grass hay (orchard timothy mix) down which she and mom started eating so I put more alfalfa out. She had found the heat lamp which has the dog pad under it as well and they are away from the outside wall. Mom had already banked the outside wall on the sleeping end of the stall with alfalfa. She is now tunneling in the hay and bursting out with a flurry of hay behind her!


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2013)

I can picture it and am laughing!! You should get a picture of this little fiesty one! She sounds just adorable!!


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 24, 2013)

Too late! by the time I got the camera she was passed out in the middle of the whole mess! Momma wore her out today! There is a youtube link on the previous page that shows mom running her in the arena... mom ran her two or three times longer than what I got on video. Mom wants to sleep tonight!!!


----------



## countrymini (Apr 24, 2013)

Love the video. It does look like mum was deliberately trying to wear her out for a sleep lol


----------



## Eagle (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for the video




she is such a darling.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 25, 2013)

Love the video, they are such a pretty pair! Please make sure you dont leave a headcollar on Momma at any time, unless you need to hold her for any reason, as seen in the video Momma puts her head down and if baby was to run into her head at that moment it would be so easy for a leg to get hooked up - this applies to ANY headcollar, it's just not safe.

Have you been able to turn them out yet? If not, could you perhaps put a few piles of hay out in the arena to keep Momma occupied and still - the ideal exercise for babies is to run around as much as they need to in their own time, rather than having to trot along keeping up with their dams. This is a problem that a lot of people have where they have kept their mares stalled for several days after foaling - they go to let the mare back outside for the daytime and the mare rushes off to use up some of her pent up energy. Poor baby has to race after Momma using legs and lungs that are not really up to all that extra exertion. So if you cant get them outside as yet (weather etc?) perhaps some hay and water in the arena will let you leave them in there for a good part of the day to let your precious little one build up her strength?

Keep the pics coming please - she's such a gorgeous little poppet.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes Anna is right, that headcollar is very dangerous. If baby got her leg in it the result would be, oh shucks it doesn't even bare thinking about





Also putting hay in the arena is a great idea for rainy days, try and put mum out there every day then she won't feel the need to run the little one so much. They have a strong flee instinct even from birth so mum running her like that must be upsetting as well as very tiring. Fun as it is to see, it isn't actually very good for them.

I am looking forward to pics of tomorrows antics



sweet dreams all.


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 25, 2013)

I am not permitted to put hay in the arena (even though I rent the barn) I am not even allowed to turn out in the arena



. Mom is hard to catch most days so the head collar was only on for the arena time which I knew would be short so that we didn't get caught (it was about the time the landlord shows up each day). Usually the only time any of my horses have one on is when there is a human at the other end of it. Right now we are having a bout of bad weather but yes they do go out on grass when they can. And when they are out on grass there are no head collars.

Stalled or not I had never seen mom run that much so I have to think she was wearing the little one out. They have a nice big stall but baby just races and races around it. Mom didn't run her much more or harder than she runs in her stall. Baby just didnt run into mom quite as much! I have wondered a lot if mom didn't cook baby a bit long as to me baby seems ahead of the curve. I am also used to big horses though so that may be part of the difference.

Sorry, very defensive. The landlord here has me all worked up. Tensions are high right now but I am having difficulty finding another place to live and keep the horses.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 25, 2013)

Don't worry we are not critisizing you at all, we can easily see how much you love and care for your babies. We don't know peoples horse backgrounds and sometimes say things that owners already know but better safe than sorry. We are just here to help


----------



##  (Apr 25, 2013)

OH, I hope things can settle down for you. You are doing such a magnificent job with little baby and all her antics!! I just love hearing about what she's doing and how fiesty she is.

I'm sorry things are not ideal for you and your horeses, but be assured, we are thrilled with what a good mommy you are to these little ones!! Here I have no grass, so it's good yours can go out and nibble.

I think she cooked her just perfectly! Some babies have more "spunk" right fron the start! I love watching all the babies get their legs under them and watch them zoom around the stalls and momma. Then after a few days with just momma out in paddock, I enjoy watching those same zooming babies do circles around their mommas and make them a bit crazy! So much fun. To me, sometimes, I think it's a little "payback" for making we wait so long for them to arrive! Wears the mommas out trying to keep up!!


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 25, 2013)

I know you are all trying to help and make sure all the babies stay safe. It is not you ladies... The situation I am in here just has me all tied up. According to the lease this is my barn to run as I see fit. But... After crossing her once I found half a bale of bad hay with fescue in it out with Charm. She is a horse person, she knows better but only said she wanted to use it up. There are 7 other horses. Another time one of my barn cats showed up poisoned and soon died after I crossed her. And after another fight there was rat poison left out where my autistic son got into it.... So... Sometimes I have to pick the lesser evil.

This is my safe place for showing off the baby as any time I say anything around here it gets to the landlord and she then leaves a note about how I am killing my horse. I want my baby OUT of all this negativity!

Anyway... Baby found the heated pad, hay and heat lamp and seems fine this morning. Another cold night tonight so we will keep it up. Then things should be warmer. Looks like it is going to be nice today so mom and baby should be able to get out on grass today. I was not able to find an ideal baby fence so momma and baby only go out supervised and when the electric fence can be shut off. A more reserved foal that stuck close to mom may be different but this girl is ready to take on the world! When I went to check on her this morning while mom was eating she was searching me all over looking for what ever new toy I brought... Guess I will have to find more things for baby to explore! When I bring "toys" into the stall I am always there with her in case something should go wrong. Any suggestions on items to bring in and let her explore? She loves pushing balls around, enjoyed climbing the mounting block and chews everything!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi! Your little girl is just beautiful! Love her! So sorry to hear that your in a stressful place right now, best wishes on finding a new place soon!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow! She's a little live wire! I'm curious too... The youngest foal I've had was 6 mos and it was a big horse!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 25, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear that you are near to such a monster



I hope you find a solution soon, in the meantime be nice and polite to her, she doesn't need to know what you are thinking





As to baby, get her a bouncy ball, you know the ones kids sit on and bounce around on. Tie it up in her stall just at her height. My foals love them.


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 25, 2013)

Little wire may be an understatement now that we are on day three with these leg things! I think we are gong to need to create a whole new set of mini classes for this one! I am thinking in hand goat cutting, freestyle reining, mini barrels! If this were a big horse contesting would be where I would be leaning!!! Maybe a Miniature Horse Racing Association! She can dig in, spin and slide to a halt with the big horses! OMG what a hoot!!! It is windy out today which is just feeding her fire!!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 25, 2013)

Mini barrel racing



What a hoot

/monthly_04_2013/post-45191-0-91841600-1366910143_thumb.jpg


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 25, 2013)

Seriously! gotta see this girl in action!



Momma can't keep up now when filly bolts! mom has to run inside the circle and call until baby decides she is tired!!!!!


Question... Do foals eyes change color as they mature like kittens do or is what they are born with what you get? right now she has wonderful slate grey/blue eyes... when she slows down enough for you to see them.


----------



## ratzo155 (Apr 25, 2013)

I love it!!! What a little spit fire!!

I don't know on the eyes...sorry.

she is soooo cute!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 25, 2013)

She is a free spirit that is for sure



What is her name? Her eyes will go dark within a few weeks, the eyes that stay blue are very pale blue.


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks! No name yet... I am slow... Heck with my history in naming critters she may be weaned first! We are open to suggestions.

Also, you say these little things nap? I think you might notice the distinct lack of any cute sleeping baby pics....  OK, she does, on occasion, usually standing up and right in the middle of something... Poor momma!

I am loving watching Charm as a momma! She has SO much to teach me about horse training (and perhaps parenting!) She is SO good with this little one!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh my, does she ever stop!! Poor Charm. LOL!! But dont worry, not long now and Charm will give up running after her and just watch indulgently as her spaced out daughter zooms past!!

So sorry that you are having such a hard time. I really hope things come right for you and you can find the peace that you deserve.


----------



##  (Apr 25, 2013)

Me too. Praying something will just fall in your lap that will make everything right for you and your horses!

In the mean time -- this little one is certainly something! Just a WHIZ! Anna's right though, pretty soon you'll see momma standing in the center of the circle eating -- just keeping an eye on this WHIZ-KID!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes, it always makes me smile when the mums are over protective straight after birth, I let them know that soon they will be begging me to baby sit



Britt and Odette would always groom each other whilst I was in the field playing with their babies, you could see that they were quite happy for me to step in for a while.


----------



## countrymini (Apr 25, 2013)

Love it. Now I'm thinking you're feeding her too much msg, colour and preservatives. Thats what used to set my kids off lol.


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 25, 2013)

ROFL! Yes, it must be all that sugar and red food dye!

Well, we had a fun evening... I brought Charm her dinner while my son came in to clean the stall... and lil miss decided to bolt down the barn isle! The door was not open enough for charm to follow after so she called but was VERY calm about it all. I stepped in and caught our little pistol and carried her back to momma and set her down pointing into the stall... she was NOT happy! She wanted play time! So it took a bit of nudging in the behind to get her back in the stall on her own four hooves but she finally went... with a buck and a stomp in case we had missed her displeasure! OH to have video!!!!

Charm came in so untrusting that it brings tears to my eyes to have her trust me with her precious little filly and for her to be learning trust from seeing me with the filly. Tonight she watched the filly paw on my leg and I simply did one firm paw on the ground just like momma does. Filly stopped the behavior but more importantly momma came over to me on her own!!! I think she is learning that if I don't punish the foal harshly then I am not going to punish her harshly either. Mom and filly both played with my jacket for a bit after the filly got over the shock of my taking my "fur" off!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2013)

Taking your fur off. You are a scream


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 27, 2013)

I have been neglect in my duties!!!

Momma got her feet trimmed today and was mildly stressed but behaved very well.

Found a pile from baby in the pasture... apparently she is gumming a lot more grass and hay than I thought she was getting down! This was then followed by her vigorously pouncing mommas dinner plate ( see attached pics). Is this OK? she isn't even a week old yet. If Baby is stealing mommas chow I assume I need to increase the rations or give her her own. I am still soaking the grain as baby has been interested in it since day one and I did not want baby to choke if she got a hold of some... which apparently she is!


Nibbles


Move over momma, this is good!







Baby will let me touch her every where but is a little iffy about the ears. She will also let me wrap her in a great big hug. She picks up all four... for as long as she can balance on three.


----------



##  (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm sure she really isn't taking much -- so give momma and extra cup or so.

She's such a pretty girl -- just like her momma!


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks!

I don't think she is getting too much either and she steals a couple nibbles then runs off I just wanted to be sure it was OK for her to be into real food this early. I have to admit though I was shocked but the amount of hay/grass textured material in her poo already.

Oh, and she is TOTALLY desensitized to cameras and flashes



We only have some 2,000 pic so far.


----------



##  (Apr 27, 2013)

Just as you are supposed to have, after waiting so long for this precious little one! PERFECT!


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 27, 2013)

I know I have brought this up before but it still worries me



Momma really does not have a bag. Baby is feeding often but only a few sips at each teat. Baby has lots of spunk but is also getting into the hay, grass and grain and I am concerned she is eating these other things early because she isn't getting enough milk?


----------



## chandab (Apr 27, 2013)

I know not a horse, but we are in the middle of calving, and the calves are tasting hay within just a day or two of birth; once they are about a week old, they are even more interested (still most of their diet is milk).

foals tend to drink small amounts often. I was worried about Dolly when she was born, Caddy didn't seem to have much of a bag; but Dolly was spunky, so I was told not to worry.

Here are Dolly pics from just a few days old, as you can see she came out chubby, and stayed chubby:

Birthday:




Two days old:




about two weeks old:




And about two months old:




I honestly don't rememeber when Dolly started tasting her dam's feed, but...

My APHA mare when she was born, her dam did seem to be short on milk and Hayley started really eating feed at only a few days old. I built her a creep feeder at about a week old. Vet had no problem with her eating mare/foal feed at such a young age. I think I started her on a cup or two 2x daily, and it didn't take her long to be eating a decent amount. She turned out just fine.

Mare and Foal on birthday:




Didn't have a digital camera back then, so few pics on computer.

Here's an adult pic of her, she matured just fine (she's 11 in this pic):


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 28, 2013)

Some babies suck, some slurp and some sip, but as long as they full of energy and doing lots of running and playing, things are usually ok. Many little ones also mouth/nibble at their Momma's food with no problem - which is why a good quality mare and foal feed is recommended. I prefer my babies not to have access to water for the first few days as I want them to make full use of Momma's milk, but after that water is available at all times - I do watch to make sure that a foal is not drinking more than the odd sip at the water supply as some can overdrink which is not good for them at this stage.


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks! I am a little neurotic about this little one!

I saw a pic yesterday of one of the other mares that was with Charm when I picked her up. So sad the condition she is in and the foal looks bad too (although he had wonderful coloring). Sad to think my baby girl could have been born into that. Wish I had the resources to go pick up the other mare



.

I was noticing that the other foal was born about a week and a half before charms baby. The other foals feet already seemed to be looking like skis, sloping out an up with the foal walking back on the heal. Which got me curious as I have seen it with others. Is this an excersize, nutrition, genetic thing? When do foals start needing their feet trimmed?


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for rounding up the pictures Chanda! Seeing it really helps! What beauties!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 28, 2013)

some foals are born with their "slippers" on which come of once they walk around or can be taken off and some foals are born with lax tendons which looks bad but is nothing serious, they straighten up with exercise. I believe it is due to selenium dificiency.


----------



##  (Apr 28, 2013)

Baby's feet can grow extremely quickly. I always have the farrier check out all the baby feet on the place when he comes for his visit, and I occassionally rasp down baby's toes if they are growing too long. Lax tendons can make baby walk on the back of their heels until they strengthen, but if it's been several weeks, then I would think baby needs his feet looked at and the toes corrected.


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 28, 2013)

I got to see my little ones slippers but the little booger wouldn't be still long enough for me to get a picture of them.  SO much to learn!!

Te he he... These little ones are a blast!

Me thinks me got bit by the mini bug.... Ruh ro. Didn't I read something around here about a 3:1 ratio on minis to big horses


----------



## Eagle (Apr 28, 2013)

They are just like potato chips, you can never have just 1.


----------



## chandab (Apr 28, 2013)

Vansplic said:


> Didn't I read something around here about a 3:1 ratio on minis to big horses


Depends on what size you like... If you like the tinies, its probably closer to 4:1; if you like the taller ones, then probably 3:1. [i have mostly bigger minis, so figure 3:1.] Just don't forget, they get the exact same shots as full-size, farrier costs the same, vet costs the same. But, you do save on feed and dewormer, as those are based on weight.


----------



##  (Apr 28, 2013)

Sure, but like children -- they should always come in even numbers so no one is left out -- and everyone can have a buddy to groom!!


----------



## chandab (Apr 28, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Sure, but like children -- they should always come in even numbers so no one is left out -- and everyone can have a buddy to groom!!


I was going to say, that means I can get one more mini as I currently have 15; but Tilly evens out the numbers. Rats!


----------



##  (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## Vansplic (Apr 28, 2013)

Omg too funny!

Now, aunties... You failed to warn me about the severity of PMS (crabby Mare Syndrome) on the foaling heat! Holy cow!!! I've been kicked bit and had the feed dish repeatedly thrown at my head and I wasn't even late with dinner!! And that is just today! I thought my quarter pony was bad in season... And poor little filly just doesn't know if she is coming or going! Things that used to be OK aren't any more and mom has no patience when correcting her and she apparently is not allowed to run to me to save her!

Eventually momma settled a bit and baby got to come see me. She was wanting to walk all over me so I pulled her up into my lap and after a second or two of shifting she found a comfy spot and just settled right into being a lap mini. I may of created a monster


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 28, 2013)

Well, Charm is 32" and baby is looking to be about 30" by the canon bone method.... My biggest challenge with horses is that I like to have enough pasture for them to be on grass until the first hard freeze... That is a lot less pasture per horse on minis!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 29, 2013)

I agree with your thinking



15 was my limit cos that is how many I could have out in my fields, you also need to be able to stable all of them if there is a storm or something. I have 10 stables plus the area where I store my hay/ shavings. They love it when I turn them loose in there cos they get to roll on clean shavings


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 29, 2013)

LOL!! What a great picture Renee!


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 30, 2013)

Kay ladies needing help! Filly is aver a week old now and still NO name! (I super stink at naming critters... My son came pre named



).

I am thinking I would like the word Light in there (although have mixed feelings on that one) and Amber in there. Dunno... I collect rocks and minerals so was thinking of one of the golden red rocks/fossils/minerals and I hope to use her as a therapy horse bringing "light" to people's day... But I am SO undecided!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh dear, I'm as useless with names as I am with colours!! We usually just get a pet/barn name given to ours and think up a 'proper' name when we get round to doing the registration papers!!

I think we must be due some more pictures.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2013)

Lord don't ask Anna for name help






Can I tell her about the Appy Anna? Oh I am going to tell anyway cos Anna is too far to slap me





Are you ready for this?????? She has the most adorable stallion called "Ancaster Master Piece" or "spot bum" to his friend



Guess what colour he is????

I am outta here before she catches me


----------



##  (Apr 30, 2013)

Well, I had a filly named: Castle Rocks Amber Night Sky -- her sire was Red Sky At Night and her dam Summertime Belle. Of course, we called her Amber.

Good luck with the names. You can always post a few and we can tell you yeah or nay!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 30, 2013)

What about Ruby? Or what about the Spanish word Lista pronounced LEE-ST-UH. That was the best I could do in the pronunciation spelling department!! Haha Its a feminine word but means "Ready" in Spanish! She looks ready to be great to me! =)


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2013)

How about "Firefly" if she is to carry light, or translated into Italian Lucciola. (pronounced luchola)


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 30, 2013)

She has TOTALLY figured out the camera thing  dunno how





I have two different registered names for her sire one is daydream believer the other is Misty Moonlight then dam is toyhorse charm or toyhorse charmer. Moonlight could work to tie in her sire. Other gemstones I have considered are Topaz, Carnelian, Citrine...


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 30, 2013)

I Like firefly too but am having a hard time putting anything with it. I like dragon flies too but then you lose the light thing...


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2013)

Charming firefly

Moonlight firefly

Moonlight Charmer

Topaz shezza Charmer


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 30, 2013)

Ooooohs Eagle you're good at this!



Will have to try some out during our play times tomorrow and see what she thinks!


----------



##  (Apr 30, 2013)

Moonlight Citrine.

She's almost the color of a Fire Opal, or a Topazolite garnet or a Spessartine garnet. So many gems with her beautiful color!


----------



## Vansplic (May 1, 2013)

Well, aparently I am not the only one into gem stones! I thought about garnet (it is an all time favorite) but a friend has a daughter who's middle name is garnet and she is a holy terror!


----------



## Vansplic (May 1, 2013)

Oh, and color peeps... I think she is getting the dun stripe down her back and her tail has a bunch of white in it. I will try and get pics today if she will stand far enough away long enough! Do you think she will be a red dun roan like momma?


----------



## kehranc (May 1, 2013)

Welcome Cam, I too saved a pregnant mini and let me tell you these ladies were absolutely amazing




<3.. I tell everyoe about this site now and although I havent been on for a while I am sure they have helped many more



..Good luck for a happy and safe foaling


----------



## kehranc (May 1, 2013)

hahahaha well oops didnt read far enough and Charm beat me to it .. well done and congrats <3


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 1, 2013)

Congratulations!! She's SOOO cute!!

Eagle, I love the name ideas!


----------



## AnnaC (May 1, 2013)

Love the pictures - she's such a pretty girl and yes she could be a red dun or a red roan dun, it will be exciting to see how she turns out colour wise.





Sorry but I'm useless with names so no help!


----------



## Vansplic (May 1, 2013)

te he he


----------



##  (May 2, 2013)

AWESOME!


----------



## Eagle (May 2, 2013)

That should be on a postcard


----------



## Vansplic (May 2, 2013)

Thanks! I do actual photography when I am not in mommy mode but I am SO in obsessive mommy mode that I am just wracking up the pics and not getting many artistic ones.


----------



## countrymini (May 2, 2013)

kehranc said:


> Welcome Cam, I too saved a pregnant mini and let me tell you these ladies were absolutely amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey you're back!!! Any photos you need to post on your thread *hint hinting hinting*


----------



## Vansplic (May 3, 2013)

Aak! Heading to MA for a weekend wedding. Did a horse check and filly was making a funny noise. I think it was hiccoughs but I didn't know horses could do that. Temp is normal and I watched her nurse, no signs of dehydration. Anything else I need to make my boyfriend check? Oh, heart rate was normal too and she was not breathing with her heartbeat.


----------



## Eagle (May 3, 2013)

has she stopped doing it now?


----------



##  (May 3, 2013)

All babies can get hiccups! Looks so strange! Hopefully they are over now. How about a new picture before you leave? PLEASE!


----------



## Vansplic (May 3, 2013)

Yes, according to the bf she has stopped and is fine

I am at the wedding already and the only internet is my phone. So... no pics until Sun or Mon.


----------



## Vansplic (May 3, 2013)

Gotta keep the aunties happy! Found wifi!

Moving up from living in the barn (at least for 2 nights)


----------



## Eagle (May 3, 2013)

Thank the lord for wifi



I power washed the front of the house today and the idiot that I am I put my iphone on the wall then 10 minutes into washing the house thought it was a good idea to wash the wall too



I feel like I am missing an arm without my trusty iphone.





Is that the wedding venue? it looks gorgeous and great pics of Madam Trouble


----------



## Vansplic (May 4, 2013)

Yes,I have died and gone to heaven! Now if only my little one was here... OK and my riding horse... 50acres off beautiful property and trails!

Now, how on earth could you call that sweet little face trouble? She is a god girl... just smart and inquisitive: D


----------



## AnnaC (May 4, 2013)

Trouble? Who said trouble? All I can see is a beautiful little angel!





WOW!! That sure is one huge barn!! Hope the wedding goes perfectly and that you get to enjoy a couple of long deep sleeps





Renee, you really must cut back on the booze - power washing your phone??? Dont you know that you are only suposed to put it in the washing machine??


----------



## Eagle (May 4, 2013)

lol Anna it is back to life this morning


----------



## Vansplic (May 5, 2013)

Ok, home safe and sound. Got a good stomping at from the filly for being gone. Very good reports! We had some kids visit and she went right up to the gate for them to love on her! I have been up and traveling since 3am but I promise pictures as soon as I can see straight enough to hold the camera tomorrow!


----------



##  (May 5, 2013)

Can't wait! Glad you had such a nice trip!


----------



## Vansplic (May 5, 2013)

As for washing machines... My last phone went through an industrial washer and dryer then worked for another 2 years!


----------



## Vansplic (May 6, 2013)

You ready??? (I sure wasn't when I got back or when I let her out)........

















Cat cutting


----------



## Eagle (May 6, 2013)

she sure is wild! Cat cutting


----------



## AnnaC (May 6, 2013)

She really is a fiesty little madam isn't she - just brilliant!!

Did you enjoy your 'restful' weekend?


----------



## Vansplic (May 6, 2013)

Yes, my weekend was magical! We were in a huge historical mansion with bath tubs you could swim in, immaculate grounds and wooded hiking trails. The food was amazing and there was always someone just off to the side if you needed anything. The wedding was amazing with the men in kilts and all the bells and whistles of a beautiful formal wedding. Off to the left was a renn encampment with nightly bonfires, a fire eater/breather, songs and stories. There was all the elegance and class of a formal wedding and all the fun, mischief and merriment of a renn fest! The only thing missing was a flower girl... I think our little filly would have been perfect! Dressed either in the tartan or in Renn garb of the wedding colors with those mini carnations in white flying madly off of her as she kicked, bucked and galloped her way down the isle. The rennies seem to think she should be topaz something rather than amber something.... meanwhile they will be sending me the contact info for some of the best costume makers they know! So was the weekend restful? NO... rejuvenating YES! It reminded me how much fun I can be and how much healthier I am when I am in a "drama free" zone.

I was concerned that not being worked with for 3 days would set the filly back but it seems to have done just the opposite. When I walked out to the field just now the nickered to me and ran all the way up to me while I was standing (she has never approached me standing or nickered to me). She got brushed for the first time today and got her mouth played with. The only "bad" thing was that we had worked really hard on "if you want your bum scratched you have to stand sideways in front of me" or somewhere else "polite" but where I could reach... today there was a lot of turning the bum to me for scritches then backing into me if I didn't get the hint. But, I would stop petting, she would stomp her disapproval then turn her side to me.

She has gone to moms side but I have not seen her nurse since I got home. She is clearly full of energy so I assume she is OK. She is munching grass and stealing grain. her poo this morning looked like slightly mini normal mini poo.


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 6, 2013)

Catching up on some very old threads b/c Ive been gone so long!!! Your little one is amazing, love the Cat Cutting!! I love her little star! I know Im rather late but congratulations!!


----------



##  (May 6, 2013)

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the pictures!!!! And "cat cutting" -- WOW -- you fit right in with our antics!!!!

Just such a beautiful little girl!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 6, 2013)

Just out of curiosity...did Renee stop her limericks...been sitting here reading some threads a bit and have yet to see any of Renee's humorous rhymes!! maybe she's a ghost writer these days!!


----------



## Eagle (May 6, 2013)

hehehe, life doesn't make me laugh much anymore Heidi




I think I might have lost my touch. Maybe I could try for Peanut.


----------



## Vansplic (May 6, 2013)

Still needing help with the name. I was pretty set on Moonlight Amber Hue but then I am getting a lot of people liking topaz better for her than amber and that just doesn't have the same ring. Midnight, firefly, and charm are other bits of names that have been thrown about that I liked that could be included.

She is officially two weeks old today!  I am so impressed by all she is learning already!


----------



## Eagle (May 6, 2013)

Moonlight Firefly aka Firefly

Moonlight Firecracker aka Cracker

Twinkling Topaz aka Topaz

Midnight April Moon aka Luna

Midnight Jewel aka Jewel

Midnight Mayhem aka May


----------



## Vansplic (May 6, 2013)

Where oh where would you have come up with that last one?????


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 6, 2013)

Love the names Renee....being Topaz myself I vote for Twinkling Topaz...tho its a bit of a tongue twister...maybe Midnight Mayhem is better.


----------



## Vansplic (May 7, 2013)

Went out and played with baby tonight. she is breaking teeth. She will run up to me when I go out now and is starting to follow me around. She will look to me or mom for permission to go farther or explore new things.


----------



##  (May 7, 2013)

Everything is such an adventure!!! ENJOY!!!!!


----------



## Vansplic (May 8, 2013)

OK, so the barn name Topaz has been set now to figure out the rest of the name! Topaz got to meet her first human in a wheelchair today! She did great! It was a power scooter/chair and she went right up to it! After a few scritches she was following the woman around the pasture!

Topaz does seem to have the runs though. Temp is OK ans eating and nursing are normal. I am keeping a close eye on her to be sure she is not getting dehydrated. Our vets stink! Is there anything else I should be doing?


----------



## SummerTime (May 8, 2013)

How old is she now? Mom is probably in her foal heat and that can give them the scours. Your doing the right thing by keeping an eye on her, but it is very typical for that to happen when mom goes back into foal heat.


----------



##  (May 8, 2013)

Just keep her little butt clean with baby wipes, and you can put vaseline or desitin to help protect that tender skin. But it's quite normal when mom is on her foal heat! So, no worries!


----------



## AnnaC (May 8, 2013)

As Mindy says, it is probably the foaling heat. Just keep a good eye on Topaz for the next few days,perhaps you could clean her little botty, dry it gently with a cloth and then smear a little vaseline around the area - the 'scours' can 'burn' the delicate skin and make them a bit sore.

As long as she is drinking, lively and energetic she will be fine in a few days.

Snap Diane. LOL!!


----------



##  (May 8, 2013)




----------



## Vansplic (May 8, 2013)

Will do! Yes, all the girls here are in season... It is nuts! Got cute pics today of Topaz biting the nose of one of the big horses but my QH tried to eat my camera, dropped it, shattered my good lens and ejected the memory card. Hoping I can find that stinking card somewhere! Going to be a few bumpy days here so I may be MIA for a bit but I will post more pics as soon as I can.


----------



## Eagle (May 9, 2013)

You take care and pop in as soon as you can


----------



## Vansplic (May 11, 2013)

OK, can't find the card with Topaz biting the quarter horse on the nose but as soon as I find it I will post it. Not sure how these pics will look... my QH dropped my camera and destroyed my favorite lens... this is my first set of pics testing for damage to the camera.


----------



##  (May 12, 2013)

Looks like it's working just fine! Pictures are great!! So cute~!


----------



## AnnaC (May 12, 2013)

Aww look at that sweet little face - so cute!


----------



## amystours (May 12, 2013)

Awwww!!! Perfect!!!


----------



## Eagle (May 12, 2013)

Adorable as ever


----------



## Vansplic (May 12, 2013)

Thanks ladies. I hope you all have a wonderful mothers day. Even if you don't have a two legged on the ground you are mommas to all these beautiful babies!


----------



## Eagle (May 12, 2013)

Thanks Happy Mothers Day to you all


----------



##  (May 12, 2013)

Happy Mother's Day to you too! And me -- I have a HERD of two-legged's -- and I'm waiting to see if they remember! LOL


----------



## AnnaC (May 12, 2013)

Of course they will Diane - they'll have us Aunties to answer to if they dont!! LOL!!

HAPPY MOTHER's DAY TO YOU ALL!!


----------



##  (May 12, 2013)

Thank you Anna! Yes, all arrived after church, and we celebrated Mother's Day, my sister's birthday (today) and my oldest son's 35th birtthday (the 1st). So THIS momma set about cooking for all of my children and grandchildren, my mom and sister and a guest, except Katy and her family from Texas. So, it was a busy day for me -- but I made everyone else clean up so I could play with the grandkids!!

Happy Mother's Day every one!!


----------



## Vansplic (May 13, 2013)

Pictures for the aunties...


OMG! It does sleep!


Meeting of the minds


Remember... I am the predator, I could eat you!


I'll go play with my blankie then!


It is getting hard to get pics... someone wants scritchy lovin'


----------



## AnnaC (May 13, 2013)

Aww.


----------



##  (May 13, 2013)

Just wonderful!!! Yes, the pictures get harder to take once they are in love with you!!


----------



## Eagle (May 13, 2013)

I think you should start a blog for this little Princess, your stories and pics are great and I always look forward to your updates





I am glad you had a fun even if tiring Mother's Day.


----------



## Vansplic (May 19, 2013)

Sorry, been out of commission for a bit... My mare gets knocked up I get pregnancy cravings, my mare starts nursing and I get the infection.... May be empathizing with my mare a bit too much! The Dr. nearly died though when he asked if I was letting baby nurse and I looked at him dead serious and said "NO... she is a foal... that just wouldn't be right."



So then I had to convince them to let me out of the psych ward... KIDDING! about the psych ward.


Momma and baby as test subjects for a photo shoot that never happened.

then it got HOT so we worked on "fly spray" with a spray bottle of water and babies first "bath" again, only water...
















It is really a shame that this little filly is so phased by everything!


----------



##  (May 19, 2013)

OMG!!! Look out Doc........she's on a roll!!!

Such a pretty little girl -- and such a lovely little one. Yes, too bad she's such a spaz!!


----------



## Vansplic (May 19, 2013)

She is SO much fun! She is quickly becoming the barn mascot. So stinkin' smart! She knows (and usually does) "come in" when I want her to come up to me. She picks up all four and will let you hold them as long as her balance holds out. She is getting pretty good at square up and park out just by my saying it when she does it naturally. She is getting better at walking on an invisible halter... Although lil' miss independence decided she was going to explore the barn rather than go in her stall tonight! Fly spray is ok baths are fun! She doesn't know a stranger any more so I am getting more protective. Trying to get people to quit scratching her butt so she will sit in their laps. She chases cars... Preferably red ones.

Omg! Are they all like this????

She is one month old tomorrow





How old should they be before they travel (with momma)?

I know we have several months but how do you wean when you only have one baby? My thought was to buy another weanling but my BF doesn't seem to think that is the answer... Sill non-horse person!


----------



## Vansplic (May 24, 2013)

New pics for the Aunties!


Meeting a new friend


Gotta try the shades!


Cat herding... "I got him in the shoot! I got him!"


----------



## atotton (May 24, 2013)

Such a sweetie.


----------



## Eagle (May 25, 2013)

Just adorable



I was wondering where you had disappeared to



Bad girl! How about a little video for us to see this little girl up close


----------



##  (May 25, 2013)

Just delightful!!!


----------



## Vansplic (May 25, 2013)

Thanks... I am kinda hooked. Video is not the best. I was thinking she might be full of energy from being stalled all night but she was rather reserved. I will see if I can catch her usual self later!


----------



##  (May 25, 2013)

Can't view the video -- asking me to log in. Pooh!


----------



## Eagle (May 25, 2013)

me neither


----------



## Vansplic (May 25, 2013)

OK... try again... I think I got it fixed so that the link will work now.


----------



## Eagle (May 25, 2013)

they both look great and very happy too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vansplic (May 25, 2013)

I love my girls!!!! I am so proud of Topaz and how quickly she learns... and now Charm is starting to pick up better behavior from Topaz!!!! (not that she has ever been a 'bad' horse she just has never been too social)


----------



##  (May 25, 2013)

Soooooooooo cute!!! And such a good girl staying close to momma!!


----------



## AnnaC (May 26, 2013)

Not only is she extremely cute, she's a very good looking little girl too!!





Thanks for the video - cant wait for the next one (hint hint!).


----------



## Vansplic (May 26, 2013)

Thank you! I am a little biased and know very little about minis so I appreciate the outside feedback. I hope to get video of her being her usual "full of it" self soon but she has been rather quiet the past few days.

Can anyone recommend training resources? or a list of desired behaviors maybe with age milestones? Right now she is like a little sponge! As long as it is at her pace (OK her terms) and near momma she is willing to try just about anything I have put in front of her. We have not done anything with head collars as I cannot find one small enough yet to be safe even under supervision. The clippers are still a little questionable. She picks up all four and let me file them a bit. She has teeth now so we are working on no nibbles. She is a little pushy so we are working on that. She still gives a bit of a fuss when I touch her ears or go in her mouth but she will let me. We play with blankets and other things that flap in the wind.

Also, she has a sm jolly ball but suggestions on other toys would be appreciated too... I want to keep that little mind thinking!

Thanks!


----------



## AnnaC (May 27, 2013)

It sounds as though you are doing all the right 'learning' things with her right now! I wouldn't worry about headcollaring - us naughty people dont even bother about ours until after weaning and have never had a problem! Just do it when the time feels right.

Did you ask about a possible companion at weaning? I would say yes, it is always easier to wean with a companion (another filly of similar size and age!), babies and youngters always do better with company plus they need someone to play and race around with to use up all that extra energy!!


----------



## Vansplic (May 27, 2013)

New video!!!!



OK... you have to watch as my non-horsey BF tries to walk by and she throws a mini fit!!! ROFL! I had to tell him to stop and pet the princess! The photo bombing nose is Holly my other rescue. then the little buck near the end was when I asked her to "come in". OMG she is too funny!!!!

Momma is in the stall thankful for dinner ALONE! so baby checks in and she will poke her head out now and again but this exploration has become a nightly thing... YUP... then I will wonder why the heck she will never go right in her stall at night when she is older!!!


----------



## Vansplic (May 27, 2013)

Oh, and please excuse the messy barn... we were with family all day... poor neglected horses!!!


----------



## Eagle (May 28, 2013)

Just adorable



my babies used to always hang out in the corridor whilst their mum's ate dinner too


----------



##  (May 28, 2013)

OMG! How cute is that! WONDERFUL -- thanks for sharing!


----------



## AnnaC (May 28, 2013)

Sooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!


----------



## Vansplic (May 29, 2013)

Thanks! She is rotten! I think I found the perfect weaning partner for her! Beautiful grey paint (not a combo I usually like but this baby pulls it off well). It live about 5 miles away so transport shouldn't be an issue... NOW to convince the BF that this is how it HAS to be done  , convince the other foal it is a filly (haven't stopped for an up close and personal look) AND convince the owners that they want to sell me the mini horse not one of the mini donkeys they have for sale.......... Upside... Have my hay ordered for winter and price locked in... Just have to get the money and the space to keep it! HA!


----------



## Eagle (May 30, 2013)

That's great



we will write you a letter on "how to wean" for you to print of and give to BF


----------



## AnnaC (May 30, 2013)

Your possible weaning companion sounds perfect! Apart from Renee's letter to hubby about how to wean, we can also send a lot of info about the problems incurred when trying to wean a single foal!


----------



## Vansplic (May 30, 2013)

Oooh... How to wean and problems weaning a single foal would be a wonderful help!! I have not contacted the owner of the other foal but have located a "pet quality" mini at a local breeder that would also work... The only thing I don't like is the pet quality mini would be virtually untouched until it got here. Hmmm... Bet I am over due for pictures... Have to wait on video as we are close to our monthly data limit...


----------



##  (May 30, 2013)

If we've waited more than 1 day you're overdue for pictures of that gorgeous little one!

To bad someone near you doesn't have another little one where you could both benefit from having the babies together.


----------



## Vansplic (May 30, 2013)

yes ma'am






Topaz w/my son on one of his not-so-good days














Cute and I knows it!


Ooooh... Toes to nibble on!

Her little nose and eyes are slowly shedding out... looking forward to seeing her summer coat... but don't have the heart to body clip the baby fluff unless it starts getting too hot. I tried to get a pic of the fresh new baby teeth but the camera was not co-operating. Also trying to get a pic of the adorable spot on her cutsie little black spot in the middle of her nose.


----------



## Vansplic (May 31, 2013)

Dear Aunties,

My deepest apologies, I have failed you. today started stormy so to save grass and avoid mud I left horses in. We have one mare with lameness issues and a very small stall (her owners choice not mine). So... with horses being in I moved the lame horse to the foaling stall and moved Charm and Topaz into the tiny stall. We got home a bit after 2 and the weather had cleared. In my eagerness to get the babies out side I did not bring a camera...

Topaz was doing figure 8's digging in tight at the turns then decided to do an impromptu barrel pattern using the hay feeder and momma as barrels (thus requiring that mommas head be jumped to keep the turn tight), then onto bucking and kicking and then a cutting horse display complete with spins. sliding stops with backing and all the attitude of a big horse! ROFL!


----------



##  (May 31, 2013)

We'll forgive you for sure~! But is sure sounds like it was a fun time!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 1, 2013)

She is such a wild thing



Of course we forgive you but don't do it again


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 1, 2013)

The thoughts of your silly cutting mini crack me up...It always blew my mind just how agile they are at such a young age. Love the pictures...especially the "toes"...mine are fascinated with toes and shoe laces too.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 1, 2013)

Cameras should be carried at ALL times!! We will forgive you this once but please dont let it happen again!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 3, 2013)

heheheh Where are the pics???


----------



## Vansplic (Jun 4, 2013)

Are you ready for this one????

Baby gots SHOES!......


Coming in for dinner


Oh hey now... That's kinda cute Grand Dam


Phased, as usual


getting the feel...


Momma says time for bed


----------



## Vansplic (Jun 7, 2013)

Ok, so shoes are not a hit....

Farrier comes tomorrow and I know she needs trimmed in the back... Now to see if she can be a good girl and pick them up like we've worked on or if grand darn has to hold her up so he can get at them.... She is getting big so my fingers are crossed for the first.


----------



## Vansplic (Jun 8, 2013)

Hearing crickets over here!

OK... Topaz needed trimmed but while I can pick up all four and gently file them she was NOT having anything to do with the farrier. Suggestions? She is starting to be afraid of people and I don't know why. Is this normal at 2.5 months? should I be concerned? I supervise all handling (unless someone is messing with her when I am not here) and everything is gentle and on her terms... SO confused! She is handled or has the opportunity to be handled frequently throughout the day every day so it is not like she is an untouched foal. ?????


----------



## Eagle (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi and sorry for not answering sooner. Us Aunties were just taking a few days off to chill whilst there are no girls due (apart from Sweetie) It has been full on for 6 months here





Your little one is growing up fast and is starting to get horsey instincts, just bare with her and give her plenty of space, she will soon come round again. As to here feet I would get the farrier to try again but very slowly, get him to sit on the floor and make a game of it





O.k so why did she get shoes? Is this your maternal need to dress a baby girl


----------



## Vansplic (Jun 8, 2013)

I had hoped to use her as a therapy mini so there would be times where she might need them so as not to slip or to scratch the floors... Sadly though things are taking a significant turn for the worse here and it is looking like I am going to have to sell her.





The farrier was very good with her and we tried a few things but no luck. I think I am going to have my BF come in the stall with me while I am playing with her at night and get her used to more people at a time. I may also need to find more men to interact with her as it is mostly women and girls here. If my fear of screwing her up starts to override my fear of her getting screwed up by the long feet I may trim her myself. I used to do my own big horses years ago but then got lazy. I still have what I would need to shorten her up a bit so she is not rocking back on her hoof. Long feet is a HUGE pet peeve! I thought that by being able to pick up and file all four we would be OK today but I was SO wrong. Even tried holding her but she wasn't having any of it!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes well we know she had always been feisty





I am so sorry things aren't working out for you and that you might have to sell her



I am in a similar situation so I understand. Try and enjoy her whilst you can. Sending hugs


----------



##  (Jun 9, 2013)

So sorry to hear you might have to let her go. She's such a little fiesty girl -- she'll come around in time, little ones go through "stages" just like children, so don't get too upset with it. They eventually learn to stand -- but with some babies it can just take a while.

Her little therapy shoes are so cute! Hoping things change for the better for you! Meantime -- play, play....play!!!


----------



## Vansplic (Jun 9, 2013)

Yes, we got some play time today.




I cannot get a regular halter anywhere near her but I made her an itty bitty rope halter today that she wears (HIGHLY supervised) without issue. She is not so sure about the sprinkler or the pool



BUT my son had fun! She loves chasing the cat, biting the big horses and running and butt rubs on ANYTHING! She is a little upset the other mini baby (AKA my 80lb dog) doesn't want to play with her. I will try to get some new pics tonight as her little face is shedding out



Really tempted to clip her and see what is under there but she is not too sure on the clippers right now either.


----------



##  (Jun 9, 2013)

Just take your time -- sometimes it takes days to finish clipping the little ones! They can look quite comical for a few days.

I generally clip my babies early -- when they are still in the "go to sleep" stage -- and you wind up having to hold them up to clip them. They just seem to fall asleep while you're clipping. When they get a little older, they become more aware of the clippers and can be a little anxious. But go slow, keep momma close and she'll get used to it.


----------



## Vansplic (Jun 9, 2013)

ROFL! There was a "go to sleep" phase???????????? How did I miss it? I spend several hours a day with this girl from day one.... OH! It must have been the 2 days I was at the wedding?





She wore her halter in tonight with momma to learn the drill. Handled it just like everything else



little uneasy when I went to take it off... but on is NO problem!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 10, 2013)

See, there you go




time and patience and she is coming round. So you missed the "sleepy" phase



you have me in stitches every post





Try clipping or pretend clipping mum so she can see it is o.k and just do it in stages as Diane has said, even a few patches a day until she understands



I have always been able to clip the foals, even the wildest ones, it just takes a little longer so I have full faith in you


----------



## Vansplic (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks! I think the biggest problem is that if the butt ain't getting scratched she ain't standin' still. End of discussion!!!! I may need to hire on an official butt scratcher!

I totally missed the sleepy phase! The few times I have seen her sleep she is going full out, stops, the head bobs once and she is on her side these narcoleptic fits of foalhood last just long enough for me to find shoes, open the door and bolt to the pasture... by which point she is running a few laps to get her circulation going and then a sip from mom and back to playing!

I still think the was some high point rodeo horse in her last life and no one has broken it to her yet that she is a mini this time! I think she could do a lot of the rodeo events off of voice command... If I could only figure out the roping ones we might have a side show going... get a few goats another mini or two so there was some competition.... The horse shows may want to stick to their mini in had trail and mini in hand hunter but we could be entertainment for the lunch break!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 10, 2013)

Sounds like a great idea


----------



##  (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm beginning to think you and Heidi are related.....you BOTH should have a warning on your thread to say ".....pee before you read....."


----------



## Vansplic (Jun 10, 2013)

Sorry... slacking again and gabbing.... PICTURES...


Going to miss those baby blues






Break check!


----------



## Vansplic (Jun 10, 2013)

Oops... forgot I had two memory cards going today... DOUBLE fix!


my second kissy spot (the other is the star on top of my head)


Grand dams favorite baby blues


I has teefs!


----------



## Vansplic (Jun 10, 2013)

And the clipping has begun... on with the goofy partially trimmed foal pics!

Lesson 1 all things are OK IF disguised as butt scratches

Lesson 2 need better clippers.


OMG are these those sleepies you speak of????











Who thought giving YOU clippers was a good idea????


----------



##  (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh how cute!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love the sleepies! Mine would be standing there with me clipping and the head would start to drop, and the eyes close and pretty soon they'd be leaning on you and fall fast asleep with the clippers still working. I always had to have someone help hold them up so I could finish! Babies are such fun!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 11, 2013)

See, I told you you could do it



well done. We are proud of you.


----------



## Vansplic (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks! I just kept trying to start at the head seeing as that looked to be the norm but I guess we will have to back into things. Momma was helping out too. Mom would nuzzle her... push her to me... nuzzle... push.

Now I can't wait to get her all clipped and see how cute she is clipped!


----------



## Vansplic (Jun 11, 2013)

slow progress... even after a good run Ms Topaz has the attention span of a gnat!


My butt... Scratch it!


Hair cuts is itchy!





ZOOM!


Springs! I haz dem!




please excuse the craptastic clip job so far... I have used clippers before but my targets were a tad more still! And I still need better clippers if I am going to body clip.


----------



##  (Jun 11, 2013)

You are doing just FINE! It's hard to clip a moving target! She's looking good -- and can't wait to see her all "dolled-up" and sleek!


----------



## countrymini (Jun 12, 2013)

She is such a cutie. Sorry, I just 'liked' a load of your posts, catching up on all the goss


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 12, 2013)

Aww she just so cute, sassy too. Keep those pictures coming please.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 12, 2013)

someone forgot to put the bottoms of their jammies on today!! She looks super...I can feel your frustration with the clipping.Took me a week.... I finally get the last part clipped and the first part needs reclipping. Love the photos!!


----------



## Vansplic (Jun 12, 2013)

LOL! Heidi that is EXACTLY what I am afraid of! and now they have sprayed nasties on my pasture so she will be in for at least the next 48hrs... Yeh, like I am going to get anything done with all that pent up spazz! Did try to trim up her back feet a bit today too. did not go as smooth as I would like. Glad it was me, someone she is familiar with, rather than the farrier as it had been planned. She was a little weirded out by the experience. Not spooked or anything just weirded out. I want to clean them up a bit more and even them up but over all I think I did more good than potential harm. Again that darn moving target thing! Hopefully we will be able to do a good run around in the arena after all the other humans leave and I might be able to get more done on her feet or the clipping. It is in the 80's here with nearly 100% humidity (storms on the way) and the poor little tyke is all sweaty. Oddly I can usually do more with her in the pasture than I can in the stall but that is not an option right now and it would take a heck of an extension cord for the clippers!

Momma is banging the crap out of the stall door. Ponies were not made for insides all the time! I wish I could hand graze momma with her but she just does not care to stay close enough to mom any more.


----------



##  (Jun 12, 2013)

It's so hard to work when it's so hot.....I know. Try clipping her neck and chest -- that will cool her off the fastest....although she will look like she's wearing a muffler around her middle. But a neck/chest clip will help relieve some of the sweating.....except on you! LOL


----------



## Vansplic (Jun 12, 2013)

So far the neck has been off limits to me but I will keep trying. If you look close you can see some patches in her neck where I got a bit before she trotted off


----------



## Vansplic (Jun 13, 2013)

OK, first I need to vent... Someone (I don't know) just came in my barn looked around and said "Oh, it's JUST minis" ... really wanted to put her in her place and tell her that my gaming mini could out time her big horse any day, out personality it too!

OK, now, if you have not already wet your pants and spewed your coffee it MIGHT be a good time to put them down...

Seeing as my pastures were just sprayed with nasty chemicals yesterday (without my consent) my horses are in. My BHs are having a bit of time on grass in the minis pasture because only the fence line was sprayed there unlike their pasture that was sprayed in several places and my BHs don't eat under the fence...

The little girls however will So... I let them play in the arena (shhhhh.... the arena is only for working in... sorry... bit snarky today).... ANYWAY... Ms. Charm finds a door that has not been latched and bolts for the green grasses of the outdoor isle way between pastures leaving poor Topaz in the dust! I figured it was mommas idea so lets see how it goes... Topaz did a little nickering and through a very full mouth of grass Charm nickered back but did NOT look back. Topaz came to my side negotiating for butt scratches. Well... this was all good for about 3 minutes and then Topaz starts calling for momma again who does not answer... I should mention that Topaz is a stress eater... SO... no answer from momma... the nose goes up my shorts, pushes through my unders and then a VERY shocked filly jumps back... You have NO teets!!!!!!!!!!! OMG



She bolts kicking, bucking and rearing around the arena a bit, calls to momma, gets an answer and calms down. A few minutes later we are stressed again and looking for a snack. This time she finds the right spot but can't latch on. Now... seein as my mini has no bag my B cup feels about right but where on earth is that nipple??? OMG I am laughing too hard to do anything for the poor tyke!!! When I composed myself I was able to give butt scratches and all was right with the world again. Momma got about 15min of grazing while grand dam confused the baby. Momma then came in the barn where my son put her halter on and brought her back to the arena where baby was FINALLY able to get a snack. I am thinking she was wishing there was more than just milk in there this time!!





I have Oober cute pics from when momma was still in there with her but my uploads keep failing


----------



## Evelynk2000 (Jun 13, 2013)

OMG



:rofl I'm glad I didn't have a mouthful of anything at the moment. I was reading and picturing the whole thing. What a hoot!


----------



## Vansplic (Jun 13, 2013)

No Kittehs were harmed in this herding demo but one did run like heck!


I think I was a barrel


----------



## Eagle (Jun 13, 2013)

ROFL you are totally beyond saving!


----------



##  (Jun 13, 2013)

OMG! I'm still laughing (thankfully I used the potty BEFORE I started reading!)


----------



## cassie (Jun 13, 2013)

oh what a cute little foal! LOL love the hooning pics! what fun to have in a massive sand arena like that! 

glad no kitties were hurt in that production lol. gorgeous!


----------



## Vansplic (Jun 13, 2013)

Yes, we are a bit spoiled. in its hay day this was a high end Arabian breeding farm. Currently part of what used to be the arena is being used to store farm equipment as 30ish of the 35 acres are farmed. But we still have a very large arena mostly for the big horses, a couple of whom show, but the little ones get to play as well. Charm and Topaz are lucky enough to have the original foaling stall as well... SO they have a nice big horse foaling stall to romp in just outside my back door (the viewing room was made into an apartment).

Topaz is my little princess and I think she knows it.

As for the hair cut... need new blades on the clippers or just flat out new clippers. I have a small pair that are still cutting but they were made for faces not body clips.


----------



##  (Jun 14, 2013)

You'll have to show us some pictures of the big horses that show, too! We love all pictures!

Topaz is quite the princess!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 14, 2013)

What a little spit fire you have on your hands...so cute and I Iove the hair cut!!! And yes your sand arena would be something I can only dream about!!


----------



## Vansplic (Jun 16, 2013)

Aaaah CRUD! You ladies have corrupted me!

I just saw a mare for sale that should foal any day... SO want to go pick her up tomorrow so we can have another baby! Then we would have two for weaning and Charm wouldn't have to be alone either! BUT there is the snafoo of the rather lofty price tag for a brood mare who is double registered but doesn't look very showable to me and neither does the stud. She is not a bad looking mare just not what is winning out here in shows right now and she has no skills other than having babies.





Grumble

Got more clipping done tonight will try to post pics tomorrow. Hoping for a quiet day on the farm! ROFL!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 16, 2013)

How does her price compare with a mare with a foal already at foot?? Just thinking that something could happen and you could end up with a mare that you are maybe not that impressed with and no foal - or even a COLT foal who would have to be separated from your filly pretty soon after weaning anyway!

Sorry this is a bit abrupt - typing quickly to get it posted, my dog is pleading to be let out into the garden!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm back - dog safely out in the garden! LOL!!

How far away is this new mare? Travelling this close to foaling can bring on sudden labour so be prepared just in case. A couple of years ago we had a hold up with moving our girls over to daughter's farm to foal and they moved three and a half weeks before the first one's due date. Two days later she gave birth to a very frail little filly who could certainly have done with an extra couple of weeks inside Momma. Three days after this a second mare foaled (exactly a month before her due date) out in the field unexpectedly and the foal never cleared the bag so we lost it! Of course there could have been other factors at play to cause these two to foal early - they were both seasoned brood mares - but never again will we transport our mares unless they are at least 6 weeks away from their due dates (the suggested norm is 4 weeks before foaling), not worth the risk in my opinion. Seriously, I'm not trying to put you off having this mare, just trying in my typical bumbling way to warn you to some possibilities!

Good luck if you do get this new mare - and dont forget that we will require lots of pictures and all the details about her!


----------



##  (Jun 16, 2013)

Maybe the owners will let you get some pictures of the mare and stallion that you could show us? When is her due date?

We just LOVE corrupting friends!


----------



## Vansplic (Jun 16, 2013)

Tried to find her again. My guess is she foaled last night/this morning as they listed her for sale late last night and she is gone. His horses never move that fast. OK... went into history files... I guess the post got flagged for removal so I will keep an eye open for him to re-post her. He posted the due date as July

she was 31" black overo (looked splash to me but I am new at colors) mostly black. She was built like Charm so more of the shetland mini look as opposed to the arab mini look. Sire was the same, more stocky build. He has others posted but it is the same guy I got Charm off of and last time I contacted him he did not return my message. But then... I was not too polite about the conditions of his place when I got Charm.





$1500 just seems high to me unless they have proven themselves, have training, or really good bloodlines or a foal with obvious potential. There was nothing in the ad that suggested any of that.


----------



## Vansplic (Jun 16, 2013)

OK... search hard enough on the internet and you can find anything...






She is bred to the same splash stallion that sired Topaz.


----------



## Vansplic (Jun 16, 2013)

PICS! Yay!

OK... What is with the color? I don't have experience body clipping horses but she seems very dark on top towards the butt especially. I assume that is the Dun stripe running along her back and then she lightens on the sides and up front. There was a high chance of bay but it doesn't seem to be coming through in the right places. As you can see clipping is still a work in progress. She is not too sure about the clippers when they get near her neck and face... either that or I get worse with the scritches because I am not flexible enough to rub her butt with my left hand and clip her neck with my right.


----------



## Vansplic (Jun 16, 2013)

Ye gats... maybe, just maybe I will get my head screwed on straight before I go to bed. just a side note on the other mare in foal... I do like her and wouldn't consider myself stuck with her even if the foaling did not work out... There are several mares at the same place that I would feel stuck with and I feel so guilty that I judge them like that but she is not one of them. If I remember correctly she is rather sweet and I think she would be cute all cleaned up. Just a high price tag IMO.


----------



## Vansplic (Jun 19, 2013)

Sorry, no pics or updates yet. My son has day camp this week and it is a hour and a half each way. lil miss is peeved she is in most of the day and getting very little attention. I have the bites to prove it



Will be back oround soon.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 20, 2013)

Hope your son is enjoying his week at the camp - and I love those pics of lil miss with her new clip (not sure of the colour though!)


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 21, 2013)

You did a much better job at clipping than I did..same co ordination problems here. Your little one looks great and I bet she feels good having that hair off!!


----------



## Vansplic (Jun 22, 2013)

OK, big day... Charm and Topaz are turned out with another horse for the first time since Topaz was born. It is a little Shetland who is old, has foundered several times so is kinda slow getting around and doesn't care about anyone elses business. Ms. Charm is not happy. Topaz is staying by mom, Ginger is oblivious to it all and munching on left over hay from the night turn out horses. Fingers crossed it all goes well.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 22, 2013)

Hoping for happy playful pasture days for all the chips and a peaceful "watching" day for you.....isn't it funny the milestones we horse people look forward to!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 22, 2013)

Ok so where are the pics of the new herd member? You know we ALWAYS want to see your girls


----------



##  (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## Vansplic (Jun 22, 2013)

Ginger is not new (I wish we had picked up one of the new play mates!!!!) Ms Ginger belongs to the property owner. She is the other true pony of the bunch and too old to really care about anything. The other "pony" is 13.3hh and built like a hummer. She was out with Charm while Charm was pregnant and OK but is showing signs of aggression towards Charm with the baby. Jazz would make an awesome mommy but the vet said her cervix is too small to breed her safely and she isn't papered or anything anyway... but I think that is where the problem is.

So.... Pics of Topaz and Hanibal Lecter horse....








This was the closest I saw mom most of the day unless Topaz went to nurse!


This would be the two legged child at camp and very excited at the opportunity to get mom.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 23, 2013)

everyone seems very happy


----------



##  (Jun 24, 2013)

Enjoyed the pictures -- especially the 2-legged colt at camp!


----------



## Vansplic (Jun 25, 2013)

Got some more clipping done today and got to practice wearing our halter. Again, I really do not like that it is a rope halter but I have not been able to find anything small enough to fit her so I had to make one.


----------



##  (Jun 25, 2013)

If you google "Star Lake Tack" -- I've purchased many a mini halter from there (as well as many other things) and I think they have a good "bang for the buck" in most everything. You can get reasonable items -- or spend to your heart's desire! But, I still have halters I purchased from there years and years ago!


----------



## Vansplic (Jun 27, 2013)

So sad. the other mare I was considering has come back up for sale. She lost the foal, her third lost baby in as many years. I SO want to just go pick her up and love on her and show her the pampered life without the risk of more pregnancies (they are disclosing the three lost foals but saying their 30" stud is too big for her and selling as a broodmare). Breaks my heart. they have dropped her price but what I need is another baby for weaning not a brood mare.


----------



##  (Jun 28, 2013)

Well, a 30" stud is not to big for any mini -- unless she's only 24" tall. But there are so many factors that can cause a loss -- many of which are due to poor ownership and care during pregnancy and/or delivery. Hard to know unless they are saying what caused the loss.

Keep looking -- you'll find the perfect girl!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh that's a shame. Something perfect is out there and you will find her, Im sure.


----------



## Vansplic (Jun 28, 2013)

Yes, I am sure I will find just the right answer... I am truly not that picky so it shouldn't be hard! LOL! I just see all these sad minis and want to bring them home. I need to start a mini rescue/retirement center.

When we get closer to the right time I will start going to the auctions around here. horses are selling for less than hay most weeks IF they get a bid. I don't care if it is pet quality, show quality or has some health issues as long as it has personality and the price fits the mini.

Anyway.... more recent pics... I posted over in the regular forum but I think they underestimate my level of ignorance... Would like input on her confirmation and what is going on with color??? she looks like I took RIT dye to her butt trying to get a black mini!!!








I get the dun stripe and she may have the bars on her shoulders (at least one side seems to) but she does not seem to have the points on her ears.





I think I am seeing 4 white stockings?

Someone did comment that the huge snip was the splash coming through. Oh, and so you don't have to go flipping through 40 pgs of posts...
Momma: red dun roan

Dad: DARK bay (I thought he was non-fading black when I saw him.) splash overo.


----------



##  (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm going to take a wild guess here and say a red (or sorrel/chestnut) dun splash, with a sooty gene. And if all her hooves are black, then I will imagine there will be no white stockings. But I'm really thinking she's showing a sooty gene for sure.


----------



## Vansplic (Jun 28, 2013)

OH YAY!!!! I was SO hoping that was what that was!!!



:HappyBounce






:SoHappy



(oops... Sooty gene). The black bum was what was really throwing me. pretty sure on the red and dun but then that bum!!!

Her hooves confuse me! I think they are growing in dark but just when I get convinced of that they get all light again  or my eyes are going buggy from staring at her ALL the time. Nope, no liking my horses here... just animals... yup....





Thanks!


----------



## Vansplic (Jun 28, 2013)

It sleeps!!!!!


----------



##  (Jun 29, 2013)

Yes, but not much!!! She's is simply beautiful!!!

I see what you mean about the white and the hooves. It looks like there may be a couple of socks there! Hmmmm....we'll have to wait and see!


----------



## Vansplic (Jun 29, 2013)

Well... That gives me time to figure out her papered name while she figures out what color she is! Looks like the color line on her papers might be rather full!

She was just the cutest little lover baby last night. She was tired (fall asleep in the feed dish tired) and all about nose kisses!

Charm is really getting into her now too. When she was born Charm was pretty much "there is the milk bar kid, eat". Now there are snuggles, neck hugs and mutual nuzzles.

OK ladies, in all seriousness I think I am in trouble here. I never liked Minis, thought they were a waste of horse, had my one fat red QH and was content. These little mini beggers are addictive! I'm thinkin' I need some land and start up funds for a mini rescue. I had been playing with the idea of a horse rescue for a while but I am really thinking of just minis now.

Most of the big horses are off to a show today which means their two legged counterparts are busy! I am going to get me some quiet time with a filly!


----------



##  (Jun 29, 2013)

ENJOY!!! And yes, they are VERY ADDICTIVE! But, it's one addiction that won't get you in TOO much trouble!!


----------

